# The Zapruder Film Of 9/11...



## paulitician (Jan 26, 2012)

Fascinating and compelling.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFxLtGuLTdA]The Zapruder Film of 9/11 - Daniel Sunjata - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician (Jan 26, 2012)

Compelling.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XFxLtGuLTdA]The Zapruder Film of 9/11 - Daniel Sunjata - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician (Jan 27, 2012)

Hopefully this will lead to a new & credible 9/11 Investigation at some point. I really do hope so.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe one day this will lead to a new & credible 9/11 Investigation. Who knows? It could happen?


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## hjmick (Jan 27, 2012)

"Fascinating and compelling."



No. It's not.


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 27, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Fascinating and compelling.
> 
> 
> The Zapruder Film of 9/11 - Daniel Sunjata - YouTube


Fascinating and compelling it's not. It's wanting a handout. MONEY!!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 27, 2012)

Someone flag that shit as spam.


----------



## eots (Jan 27, 2012)

agent convention


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 27, 2012)

eots said:


> agent convention


Is it "fascinating and compelling" to you?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 27, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Fascinating and compelling.
> 
> 
> The Zapruder Film of 9/11 - Daniel Sunjata - YouTube



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITeuaqcpckc&feature=player_embedded]Spam - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 27, 2012)

eots said:


> agent convention


And some little shit stain twofer sneaked in. Fucking loser.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jan 27, 2012)

Somebody farted in here, posts #1,2 & 6.

In fact, #6 left spatter on the walls and floor.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 28, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Somebody farted in here, posts #1,2 & 6.
> 
> In fact, #6 left spatter on the walls and floor.


i have pictures to prove it:


----------



## paulitician (Jan 28, 2012)

eots said:


> agent convention



Yeah, they're getting real pissy now. If they're not paid Government trolls, they're even more pathetic than i previously thought. They have to be getting paid to be so pissy. Otherwise, they're just plain ole hateful Message Board Trolls. And that's as pathetic as it can get.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 28, 2012)

paulitician said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > agent convention
> ...


I see you finally saw your reflection..........


----------



## paulitician (Jan 28, 2012)

Ringel05 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



 Yeah, you must work for the Government.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 28, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Ya wanna see lame?


> Yeah, you must work for the Government.


 
BTW there is a cure for your condition, I'd recommend you find a good shrink to help with your delusions.  Oh, that's not a joke, mild paranoid delusional sufferers are easily treated.


----------



## paulitician (Jan 28, 2012)

Ringel05 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Sorry, no time for angry stalker trolls today. Got better things to do. Have fun though.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 28, 2012)

Paulitician, *everyone* knows that Building #7 was hit by an airliner and fell as a result. That part must have been photo shopped out of yer little film there.

Here's an *unedited version* that clearly shows an airliner hitting the building:


----------



## paulitician (Jan 28, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Paulitician, *everyone* knows that Building #7 was hit by an airliner and fell as a result. That part must have been photo shopped out of yer little film there.
> 
> Here's an *unedited version* that clearly shows an airliner hitting the building:
> 
> wtc 7 collapse - YouTube



Yup.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 28, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Angry?  You are delusional.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 28, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Hopefully this will lead to a new & credible 9/11 Investigation at some point. I really do hope so.



that will never happen till americans take back their government and were a government of the people,for the people and by the people again where the government serves the people instead of the other way around that it is now.bld 7 is the crux of the 9/11 coverup commission the shills that have invaded this site cant get around,they cant get around Barry Jennings testimony.Barry Jones testimony is ths smoking gun of the towers just like Norman Minetta's testimony of the pentagon is the smoking gun that Cheney wanted the pentagon to be attacked.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's a better video. Building #7's owner Larry Silverstein, explains how it happened. FFW to about the 3:00 mark and watch the airliner actually fly into it:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6QV6LK8j1Q]What About Building 7? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 28, 2012)

Sec Def Donald Rumsfeld was on a radio program and explained *exactly* why building #7 fell:

BBCW: Mancow's Interview With Donald Rumsfeld: "What is Building 7?", Keeping Blago Quiet, and Chicago Election Fraud



> Rumsfeld: "What is building 7?" ... "I have no idea. I have never heard that."


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 28, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Here's a better video. Building #7's owner Larry Silverstein, explains how it happened. FFW to about the 3:00 mark and watch the airliner actually fly into it:
> 
> What About Building 7? - YouTube



whats really hilarious about Silversteins explanation about pull it was when it was implied that the term pull it is used in demolitions he then said he meant for the fireman to get of the building.Funny that he refers to firemen as IT. Also the problem is that all fireman had long evacuated by the time he said that.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 28, 2012)

But how could the Secretary of Defense *NOT* know about Building #7 *when the* *INS, the DOD and the CIA all shared the 25th floor with the IRS?* 

7 World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 28, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Here's a better video. Building #7's owner Larry Silverstein, explains how it happened. FFW to about the 3:00 mark and watch the airliner actually fly into it:
> 
> What About Building 7? - YouTube



Great video.so much for the theorys of the official conspiracy theory apologists that PULL IT isnt a term used in demolitions in the fact just like the live video shows,they said pull it right before they brought building 6 down with demolitions. The Octa trolls like toto of course will come on here and say -"a you tube video.thats great evidence there." sarcastically.dont you just love the logic mindset of trolls like Toto.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 28, 2012)

First off i notice once again that truther videos leave out the beginning of the WTC7 collapse........

And second of all, pull is a term used to describe a method of controlled demolition. During a pull the building is literally pulled with cables......... Which is what was done to building 6.........

Do try again...............


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 28, 2012)

speaking of trolls here is agent gomer pyle ollie back to fling shit in defeat like the monkey he is. His handlers sure pay him a lot for his constant ass beatings he gets here all the time. thats why he had to take a break for a while.

while he was gone,he was visting divecunt at the hospital so see how divecunt has progressed sense he had his nervous breakdown and had to leave here.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 28, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> First off i notice once again that truther videos leave out the beginning of the WTC7 collapse........
> 
> And second of all, pull is a term used to describe a method of controlled demolition. *During a pull the building is literally pulled with cables......... Which is what was done to building 6.........*
> 
> Do try again...............


"Pulled with _cables_"! The building was pulled down(?) with cables? F*cking cables? 

So where were these "cables" that you speak of? Video link? Blog Link? *Any* website link that supports what you say? Did you do sh*t like that in the Army?

The building was 47 stories tall. But you can pull it down with _*cables!



*_Building 7 collapse timeline:
1. Rumsfeld says Building #7 Doesn't Exist. 
2. Parts off the Twin Towers and fall onto building #7 causing it to collapse.
3. The Fire Department then blew up.
4. Afterwards it was pulled down with... cables.

And they call _*US*_ the "truthers!"


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 28, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> speaking of trolls here is agent gomer pyle ollie back to fling shit in defeat like the retarded moneky he is.



Wow, I didn't realize you majored in projection.  Gee, learn something new every day. 
Still, what's a moneky?  French?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 28, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > First off i notice once again that truther videos leave out the beginning of the WTC7 collapse........
> ...



thats classic gomer pyle ollie for ya.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 28, 2012)

Ringel05 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > speaking of trolls here is agent gomer pyle ollie back to fling shit in defeat like the retarded moneky he is.
> ...



ah when defeated,go for the insults.sorry to break your heart but people do make mistakes and I did see that and corrected it before your post.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jan 28, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Defeated?   Give me a break, laughing at the insane has been a sport since Roman times, how does that mean you won?


----------



## paulitician (Jan 28, 2012)

9/11 families are owed a new & credible investigation. They deserve the truth.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 28, 2012)

... it was pulled down with _*cables! *_

What the...? I don't even...!


----------



## PredFan (Jan 28, 2012)

The beginning of the video clearly shows JFK getting hit from behind the motorcade, not from the front as the voiceover claims. So the comparison fails from the start.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 28, 2012)

To what purpose would destroying building 7 be? If you think that the government wanted war, wouldn't the twin towers falling be enough? Why woulod building 7 be necessary?


----------



## Meister (Jan 28, 2012)

*merged*


----------



## Dante (Jan 28, 2012)

paulitician said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > agent convention
> ...



you make fucked up people feel normal. just look what you've done for most of the misanthropes here. you deserve a medal of some kind


----------



## Trajan (Jan 28, 2012)

I just noticed Sarah G has 911 as her rep. count....something spooky going on....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 28, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> ... it was pulled down with _*cables! *_
> 
> What the...? I don't even...!



as i said,thats Gomer Pyle Ollie for ya.

continues to deny reality.nothing new for OCTA'S of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 28, 2012)

Trajan said:


> I just noticed Sarah G has 911 as her rep. count....something spooky going on....



that just shows how sad your life is  in the fact that you feel the need to mention something so irrelevent. congrats.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 28, 2012)

PredFan said:


> The beginning of the video clearly shows JFK getting hit from behind the motorcade, not from the front as the voiceover claims. So the comparison fails from the start.



speaking of that,you were taken to school by me on that over on the JFK thread. which Im still waiting for you to reply on over there and do the mature thing and admit you were brainwashed on that event as you were on 9/11.you wont be able to get around any of those facts.


----------



## Dante (Jan 28, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed Sarah G has 911 as her rep. count....something spooky going on....
> ...



yeah, almost as irrelevant as spending over ten years arguing with reality over 911.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 28, 2012)

QUOTE=Dante;4733145]





9/11 inside job said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed Sarah G has 911 as her rep. count....something spooky going on....
> ...



yeah, almost as irrelevant as spending over ten years arguing with reality over 911.

[/QUOTE]

whats hysterical is YOU continue to deny reality and the laws of physics.

thanks for proving in spades you slept through junior high school science class.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 28, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > First off i notice once again that truther videos leave out the beginning of the WTC7 collapse........
> ...



Yes Building 6 was Pulled............
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9aYNisI3DA]WTC6 Was "Pulled" Like WTC7 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 28, 2012)

PredFan said:


> To what purpose would destroying building 7 be? If you think that the government wanted war, wouldn't the twin towers falling be enough? Why woulod building 7 be necessary?


That's what *we* want to know as well. I'm *guessing* since the gov't occupied an entire floor of the building they wanted to get ride of *something* and 9/11 was as good a reason/cover story as anything. 

But why did Donald Rumsfeld claim he didn't know the whole building even existed?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 28, 2012)

Once again WTC 6 was Pulled. Not WTC 7.............

Do try to keep up...........


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 28, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Yes Building 6 was Pulled............
> WTC6 Was "Pulled" Like WTC7 - YouTube


No. That video shows them pulling down a few *remaining* floors of an already nearly completely destroyed building #7.

The fire fighters said "Get out! They're gonna' pull it!" *before* the *47 story building* collapsed. That's exactly what the previous video showed. Your video is of people cleaning up the mess _*afterwards*_.

You still haven't proven your point.


----------



## Dante (Jan 28, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center - Pentagon - Flight 93 - Popular Mechanics

Debunking the 9/11 Myths: Special Report
The following content is from an in-depth investigation of the conspiracy theories surround the attacks of 9/11...Debunking 9/11 Myths.

Read more: 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center - Pentagon - Flight 93 - Popular Mechanics


==  ===  ==  ===​
Popular Mechanics examines the evidence and consults the experts to refute the most persistent conspiracy theories of September 11.

Read more: 9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center - Pentagon - Flight 93 - Popular Mechanics



9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - World Trade Center - Pentagon - Flight 93 - Popular Mechanics


----------



## paulitician (Jan 28, 2012)

Many Americans didn't believe Kennedy was shot from the front either. But most Americans do now accept that. It just took a lot of time for the change in perception to occur. And the Zapruder film was the reason the change in perception happened. I think WTC 7 will convince most at some point, that a new & credible 9/11 Investigation needs to happen. Unfortunately it will likely be awhile before that happens though. But i do truly believe a new investigation will happen. I will keep on believing that. The 9/11 families deserve it.


----------



## eots (Jan 28, 2012)

sfc ollie said:


> once again wtc 6 was pulled. Not wtc 7.............
> 
> Do try to keep up...........



so whats yer point ollie ???


----------



## Dante (Jan 28, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Many Americans didn't believe Kennedy was shot from the front either. But most Americans do now accept that.



most americans believe a lot of shit. JFK was NOT shot from the front.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 28, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Once again WTC 6 was Pulled. Not WTC 7.............
> 
> Do try to keep up...........


I already posted the video. The owner says to the Fire Chief: "Pull it". 
YOU claim that means "pull it down with cables". 
I say "How do you pull a 47 story building down with cables?"
You say "I'm talking about building 6."

Well maybe YOU are, but *we're* (Us and the Owner of building #7) are talking about *Building #7*.

Do try to keep up!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 28, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes Building 6 was Pulled............
> ...



Are you truly that fucking stupid? Please provide evidence that anyone said "Get out, their gonna pull it" while talking about WTC 7........

Your turn numb nuts............

And that is building 6, an 8 story building being pulled in the video i provided........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 28, 2012)

eots said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > once again wtc 6 was pulled. Not wtc 7.............
> ...



You know my point Eots, we've covered it all before.............


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 28, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Once again WTC 6 was Pulled. Not WTC 7.............
> ...



You are that stupid!

Yes the owner said to pull it......... No one denies that. but he was talking about the effort to save the building. "We've had such a tremendous loss of life just pull it."

There is zero evidence that there was any controlled demolition of WTC 7.

Once again I showed you building 6 being pulled. Truther videos always tend to show the collapse of building 7 starting about 8 seconds after it actually begins........


----------



## PredFan (Jan 28, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > To what purpose would destroying building 7 be? If you think that the government wanted war, wouldn't the twin towers falling be enough? Why woulod building 7 be necessary?
> ...



Why would the government need to destroy the whole building? Hadn't they ever heard of paper shredders?



Mad Scientist said:


> But why did Donald Rumsfeld claim he didn't know the whole building even existed?



I'd have to hear his statement in context. But my guess would be that they were doing some "need-to-know" clandestine operations there.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 28, 2012)

PredFan said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Destroying the building would not necessarily destroy files and computer hard drives. Truthers refuse to admit truth.........


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 28, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> speaking of trolls here is agent gomer pyle ollie back to fling shit in defeat like the monkey he is. His handlers sure pay him a lot for his constant ass beatings he gets here all the time. thats why he had to take a break for a while.
> 
> while he was gone,he was visting divecunt at the hospital so see how divecunt has progressed sense he had his nervous breakdown and had to leave here.


Is fucking English your second language, you ignorant shit stain?


----------



## Trajan (Jan 28, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed Sarah G has 911 as her rep. count....something spooky going on....
> ...



that just shows how delusional your life is  in the fact that you feel the need to name yourself after a sect of pajama ridden, basement dwelling losers.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 28, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > speaking of trolls here is agent gomer pyle ollie back to fling shit in defeat like the monkey he is. His handlers sure pay him a lot for his constant ass beatings he gets here all the time. thats why he had to take a break for a while.
> ...



I tend to ignore his stupidity. Notice how he cannot argue any points I make......


----------



## eots (Jan 28, 2012)

Trajan said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



As opposed to a sect of incestuousness boy buggering romans ?


----------



## paulitician (Jan 29, 2012)

All Americans should be demanding a new & credible 9/11 investigation. I just don't see how anyone could accept the notion that our Government has told the complete truth about 9/11.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 29, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> First off i notice once again that truther videos leave out the beginning of the WTC7 collapse........
> 
> And second of all, pull is a term used to describe a method of controlled demolition. During a pull the building is literally pulled with cables......... Which is what was done to building 6.........
> 
> Do try again...............


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uxlrcQL5Dk]WTC 7 - Pull means pull with cables - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Jan 29, 2012)

paulitician said:


> All Americans should be demanding a new & credible 9/11 investigation. I just don't see how anyone could accept the notion that our Government has told the complete truth about 9/11.


to have credibility then any and all "truth etc...would have to be excluded for bias and false premise and no evidence!


----------



## Trajan (Jan 29, 2012)

eots said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I wouldn't know,  but you sound like an expert 2000 year removed, bottoms up old bean.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 29, 2012)

paulitician said:


> All Americans should be demanding a new & credible 9/11 investigation. I just don't see how anyone could accept the notion that our Government has told the complete truth about 9/11.



I don't believe the government got the story right, but I don't think that they lied.

If the government had actually done this thing, they would have prepared a better explanation or at least one that covered all the bases better. the fac thatt they didn't makes me believe that they didn't know what happened and are trying to figure it out. like the government always does, they did a half-ass job of it.

Osama Bin Laden did it, our government did not.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 29, 2012)

eots said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


speaking from "first hand" experience?!


----------



## eots (Jan 29, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Trajan said:
> ...



No, history books


----------



## eots (Jan 29, 2012)

PredFan said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > All Americans should be demanding a new & credible 9/11 investigation. I just don't see how anyone could accept the notion that our Government has told the complete truth about 9/11.
> ...



and your evidence of this is what ??


----------



## daws101 (Jan 29, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


 the ones with pictures, that you left sticky!


----------



## daws101 (Jan 29, 2012)

eots said:


> predfan said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


all the info you refuse to read.


----------



## eots (Jan 29, 2012)

So do you think the nist report is correct in its report on wtc 7 ?


----------



## dblack (Jan 29, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Fascinating and compelling.



Sorry. Neither.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 29, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


I haven't seen any stories about 9/11 hard drives being found. Apparently only the hijackers passports survived.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 29, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Keep telling yourself that.........


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 29, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Amazing!! Google hard drives WTC 9/11 and you get all kinds of web sites YOU LOVE that talk about the hard drives found at the WTC site and how expensive it is to recover the data and how there is "proof" that over $100,000,000 was transfered before the towers collapsed.

You idiots will believe anything.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 29, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Please show us what hard drives survived and what was taken from them.
Meanwhile, the hijackers passports *were* found. This from CNN:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-QycTzwV7c"]CNN - Hijacker's passport found in WTC rubble Saturday - YouTube[/ame]

You gonna' tell me that was a fake news report?


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 29, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


I see you suffer from reading comprehension too. They found ONE passport. You make it sound like they found ALL of them. NEXT!!!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 29, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Amazing!! Google hard drives WTC 9/11 and you get all kinds of web sites YOU LOVE that talk about the hard drives found at the WTC site and how expensive it is to recover the data and how there is "proof" that over $100,000,000 was transfered before the towers collapsed.
> 
> You idiots will believe anything.


You're talking about the insider trading that was done *just prior to* 9/11. But we know that *can't* be true because only Congress conducts insider trading, Wall Street *would NEVER* and *has NEVER* done that!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 29, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Another one was found at Shanksville:
CNN.com - 9/11 panel describes how attackers got money - Aug 22, 2004
NEXT!!!


----------



## Liability (Jan 29, 2012)

Mental midget threads like paulytishy's OP underscore why Ron Paul is simply not even marginally suited to be President.

He's a twoofer, too.

Fucking dumbass.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 29, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...



there were lots of paper things found.........
And there are so many conspiracy theories about the hard drives that one cannot find the truth. Just like most of the shit you believe no one can shift through it all to find anything that is credible...........


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 29, 2012)

eots said:


> So do you think the nist report is correct in its report on wtc 7 ?


21 times.................


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 29, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


Logic would say that the next question should be asked:

Were there any other passports found at ANY of the crash sites?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 29, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Not that I heard of, however, remember most of the passengers were Americans flying within the USA. They would not necessarily had passports with them...


----------



## Obamerican (Jan 29, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Mad Scientist said:
> ...


Good point. Thank you.


----------



## eots (Jan 29, 2012)

sfc ollie said:


> mad scientist said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...



ollie is confused,the story is they left the baggage behind and it had the quran and the terrorist hand book and  lap top in it


----------



## daws101 (Jan 30, 2012)

eots said:


> so do you think the nist report is correct in its report on wtc 7 ?


asked and answerd


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > so do you think the nist report is correct in its report on wtc 7 ?
> ...



I can only remember you saying asked and answered so I guess I will have to take it as you do not support the findings of NIST ?


----------



## daws101 (Jan 30, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


well like everything else you post, your memory must be faulty.


----------



## daws101 (Jan 30, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 30, 2012)

eots said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > mad scientist said:
> ...



What are you talking about?


----------



## daws101 (Jan 30, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...


he's yammering about the luggage that one (I forget which one) of the hijackers left at their apt. 
you can google it.
needless to say but eot's thinks that the luggage was planted by the men in black!


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2012)

sfc ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...



Just filling you in on the the official story lil Ollie


----------



## daws101 (Jan 30, 2012)

eots said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


link?

The passports of two other hijackers, Ziad Jarrah and Saeed al-Ghamdi, were recovered from the crash site of United Airlines Flight 93 in Pennsylvania, and a fourth passport, that of Abdulaziz al-Omari was recovered from luggage that did not make it onto American Airlines Flight 11.[30]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hijackers_in_the_September_11_attacks


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 30, 2012)

United Airlines Flight 93 slammed into the earth Sept. 11 near Shanksville, Somerset County, at more than 500 mph, with a ferocity that disintegrated metal, bone and flesh. It took more than three months to identify the remains of the 40 passengers and crew, and, by process of elimination, the four hijackers.

Those remains were gathered by the FBI and other investigators from the 50-foot-deep pit the Boeing 757 jet gouged in a reclaimed strip mine, and from the woods adjoining the crash site.

But searchers also gathered surprisingly intact mementos of lives lost.

Those items, such as a wedding ring and other jewelry, photos, credit cards, purses and their contents, shoes, a wallet and currency, are among seven boxes of identified personal effects salvaged from the site. They sit in an El Segundo, Calif., mortuary and will be returned to victims' families in February.

Flight 93 victims' effects to go back to families


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2012)

sfc ollie said:


> united airlines flight 93 slammed into the earth sept. 11 near shanksville, somerset county, at more than 500 mph, with a ferocity that disintegrated metal, bone and flesh. It took more than three months to identify the remains of the 40 passengers and crew, and, by process of elimination, the four hijackers.
> 
> Those remains were gathered by the fbi and other investigators from the 50-foot-deep pit the boeing 757 jet gouged in a reclaimed strip mine, and from the woods adjoining the crash site.
> 
> ...



notice nowhere in this list does it say hardrives...Ollie


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 30, 2012)

eots said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > united airlines flight 93 slammed into the earth sept. 11 near shanksville, somerset county, at more than 500 mph, with a ferocity that disintegrated metal, bone and flesh. It took more than three months to identify the remains of the 40 passengers and crew, and, by process of elimination, the four hijackers.
> ...



Well gee, how many hard drives were in that field that this list is talking about?
Are you denying that hard drives were recovered from the twin towers? Please tell me you are.......


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



So you do support the column 79 theory ????


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2012)

sfc ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...



are you trying to claim they recovered hardrives from the alleged hijackers in the rubble of wtc ??


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 30, 2012)

eots said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



No, I never said that, I said hard drives not hijackers hard drives........


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...



lol


----------



## daws101 (Jan 30, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


asked and answered


----------



## daws101 (Jan 30, 2012)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


lol at you....assclown!


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



what a weenie...


----------



## daws101 (Jan 30, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


yes you are!


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jan 31, 2012)

This is an interesting thread, I'm surprised the news video of the basement explosions prior to the collapse aren't here...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> This is an interesting thread, I'm surprised the news video of the basement explosions prior to the collapse aren't here...



Please feel free to post them......... I am always happy to debunk anything new.........


----------



## paulitician (Jan 31, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > This is an interesting thread, I'm surprised the news video of the basement explosions prior to the collapse aren't here...
> ...



Too happy unfortunately. You've closed your mind completely. And that's very sad.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2012)

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Actually I've probably looked at both sides of this more than you have. And I made a rational decision based upon the real evidence. You know, things that could actually be proven or used in a court room........


----------



## paulitician (Jan 31, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Well, good for you. Whatever makes you happy i guess. But others feel there should be another more credible 9/11 Investigation. And many of these others are 9/11 Families. Many feel their Government did lie to them. I think we owe it to them especially. It's time for a new investigation.


----------



## eots (Jan 31, 2012)

sfc ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...



you mean like sworn statements and wittiness reports backed by leading engineers and scientist ????


----------



## candycorn (Jan 31, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



If they had the proof, they'd be in front of a judge.  They arent...so theres the real "truth" of the matter, they're either grotesquely incompetent and probably gay or they are lying through their meth-destroyed teeth


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jan 31, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1zED8dy63w&feature=related]9/11 Firefighters Reveal Bombs Destroyed WTC lobby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2012)

eots said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Yep, like more than .001% of them..........


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 31, 2012)

paulitician said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2012)

Guypinestra,

Do you realize there were thousands of things within those building that would have caused secondary explosions?

 Do you realize that in an office fire there would be many secondary explosions.

 Do you realize that most of your witnesses had no idea what they heard and that they don't place the time of the explosions that they heard.

Do you realize that there were no explosions reported at the time of the actual collapses.

All reports of a van packed with explosives were never found to have any factual basis.

There were no explosions that acted like or sounded like controlled demolition explosions....

Explosions do not necessarily mean explosives............


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> This is an interesting thread, I'm surprised the news video of the basement explosions prior to the collapse aren't here...



yeah thats a good point.That is surprising.By chance have you seen this video here from his other thread?
http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...911-conspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html

Its a really good video as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 31, 2012)

By the way Paul your wasting your time with agent troll Gomer Pyle Ollie.His handlers pay him a lot of money.No way would he keep coming back here all the time for his constant ass beatings he gets for free.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> By the way Paul your wasting your time with agent troll Gomer Pyle Ollie.His handlers pay him a lot of money.No way would he keep coming back here all the time for his constant ass beatings he gets for free.



Hey 911nutjob, damn shame you still can't prove anything. And how many times must I remind you that Gomer was a fake Marine and that I am a Real live in your face Sergeant?

So come on 911nutjob, find some proof and come give me that ass beating you are always talking about but never giving.........

I'll wait...............


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jan 31, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Guypinestra,
> 
> Do you realize there were thousands of things within those building that would have caused secondary explosions?


 Name some...



> Do you realize that in an office fire there would be many secondary explosions.


Caused by...



> Do you realize that most of your witnesses had no idea what they heard and that they don't place the time of the explosions that they heard.


The firemen were very explicit on both points. Explosions on the lower floors just before the collapse.



> Do you realize that there were no explosions reported at the time of the actual collapses.


 See above...



> All reports of a van packed with explosives were never found to have any factual basis.


I didn't say it was a van, that was speculation as to what CAUSED the sub-basement explosions.



> There were no explosions that acted like or sounded like controlled demolition explosions....


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXD3bAbZCow]9/11 NYC Firefighters Controlled Demolition - YouTube[/ame]



> Explosions do not necessarily mean explosives............



BULLSHIT!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Guypinestra,
> ...



Like I told Paul Guy,your wasting your time and breath on Gomer Pyle Ollie.This guy is a disinfo agent troll.You'll find out you get nowhere with him..He comes back with retarded comments as you just found out that explosions dont mean explosives.the sign of a troll.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Guypinestra,
> ...



Name some? Really? How old are you? You were never taught not to throw batteries into a fire? How about compressors? You know like in a refrigeration unit. Like in an office refrigerator or a vending machine. Batteries from computers to wall clocks to the massive battery back up system installed in one of the towers. And in the mess these planes made God only knows what chemicals mixed with what that could have exploded.... A little common sense helps....

Please provide video or audio of the lower floor explosions just before the collapse, Which by the way would have cause the collapse to be from the bottom up not the top down........

Sorry your video does not prove controlled demolition. especially if you want there to be explosives going off in the lower floors........


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jan 31, 2012)

Yep, the Internet is full of these guys. I think it's a government jobs program for dumb kids in their Momma's basements...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Yep, the Internet is full of these guys. I think it's a government jobs program for dumb kids in their Momma's basements...



Awe another denier. Go hold hands with 911nutjob now.......... And if you ever figure out where I'm siupposed to be getting paid from let me know. They owe me a bundle......


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jan 31, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Name some? Really? How old are you? You were never taught not to throw batteries into a fire? How about compressors? You know like in a refrigeration unit. Like in an office refrigerator or a vending machine. Batteries from computers to wall clocks to the massive battery back up system installed in one of the towers. And in the mess these planes made God only knows what chemicals mixed with what that could have exploded.... A little common sense helps....
> 
> Please provide video or audio of the lower floor explosions just before the collapse, Which by the way would have cause the collapse to be from the bottom up not the top down........
> 
> Sorry your video does not prove controlled demolition. especially if you want there to be explosives going off in the lower floors........


Hey Ollie, slinging insults won't get you very far, and if you're trying to convince me that batteries can cause explosions loud enough to scare people 3 blocks away you're wasting your time.

Jet fuel is nothing more than kerosene, it burns a helluva lot cooler than the 3000 degree rating of the steel columns. Fire didn't have a damned thing to do with the collapse.

The lower floor explosions did just what they were designed to do, take out the structural supports in the center of the building. Seconds later the floor by floor demo charges brought the building down at damned near freefall speed. Impossible unless it's PLANNED that way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Name some? Really? How old are you? You were never taught not to throw batteries into a fire? How about compressors? You know like in a refrigeration unit. Like in an office refrigerator or a vending machine. Batteries from computers to wall clocks to the massive battery back up system installed in one of the towers. And in the mess these planes made God only knows what chemicals mixed with what that could have exploded.... A little common sense helps....
> ...



Gomer trys to get us to think that the air pressure from the collapse of the floors is what caused the steel beams to fly over 600 feet in the sir and it caused body parts to be found blocks away as well. oh and here is his most hysterical comedy bit he has ever come up with.that bld 7 was pullled by cables. I practically fell out of my chair when I heard that one.Im serious,he really said that.he wont deny it.

so DID you by chance watch this other video of Pauls below?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...911-conspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html


----------



## daws101 (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Name some? Really? How old are you? You were never taught not to throw batteries into a fire? How about compressors? You know like in a refrigeration unit. Like in an office refrigerator or a vending machine. Batteries from computers to wall clocks to the massive battery back up system installed in one of the towers. And in the mess these planes made God only knows what chemicals mixed with what that could have exploded.... A little common sense helps....
> ...


I see handjob's hydrophilic cousin is here.
this statement is complete bullshit:"Jet fuel is nothing more than kerosene, it burns a helluva lot cooler than the 3000 degree rating of the steel columns." 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGsOkT__M7Y]National Geographic Science & Conspiracy Part 3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Yep, the Internet is full of these guys. I think it's a government jobs program for dumb kids in their Momma's basements...



 Maybe? All the same angry trolls do seem to be here around the clock. Why would they want to spend so much time on a Conspiracy Theory Forum? They must be getting paid. I'm sure it aint much, but they have to be getting paid. No one defends Government lies so vigorously for free. There has to be a motivation for them to spend so much time here attacking. So maybe you are onto something?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jan 31, 2012)

Just a couple of points to make about your video.

1. Jet fuel from the ruptured wings wasn't contained in a pool, it was flowing down stairs and elevator shafts. This means that whatever was burning in the building after the first minute or so was burning @ 800 degrees, not 2,000.

2. The steel I-beam used in the video was much smaller than the steel in the towers, giving it much less resistance to heat fatigue. Just guessing here, but probably by a factor of 5, at least.

3. Having worked in steel building construction I can assure you that the spray-on insulation covering those beams was NOT knocked off. In retrofit and remodeling of these buildings it takes tools and time to clear it from even a small (12"X12") area.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



How fucking stupid are you going to be today, please provide any post where I claimed that Building 7 was Pulled by cables..............

That should show your lack of reading comprehension.............


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Just a couple of points to make about your video.
> 
> 1. Jet fuel from the ruptured wings wasn't contained in a pool, it was flowing down stairs and elevator shafts. This means that whatever was burning in the building after the first minute or so was burning @ 800 degrees, not 2,000.
> 
> ...



And you have now regulated yourself to the same level as the other truthers here.
Incapable of rational thought. Please carry on.........


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jan 31, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Just a couple of points to make about your video.
> ...



Rational thought I can handle, would you care to provide one?

Or are you just the chained attack dog barking at the fence?

And it's relegated, not regulated, you fucking MORON!!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Need I say more?


----------



## daws101 (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Just a couple of points to make about your video.
> 
> 1. Jet fuel from the ruptured wings wasn't contained in a pool, it was flowing down stairs and elevator shafts. This means that whatever was burning in the building after the first minute or so was burning @ 800 degrees, not 2,000.
> 
> ...


sorry shit for brains but once any fuel is ignited it burns at a constant rate no matter if it's moving or not.
like all twoofers you missed the point, 800 degrees is more then enough heat to WEAKEN STEEL TO THE POINT OF FAILURE WHEN IT'S CARRYING A LOAD.NO MATTER WHAT GRADE THE STEEL IS.
2. YOUR COMMENT ABOUT INSULATION IS ALSO BULLSHIT SPRAY ON  INSULATION LIKE EVERY THING ELSE GETS WEATHERED AND WEAK WITH TIME.
I'VE BEEN IN STRUCTURES WHEN THE SPRAY ON IS SO WEATHERED THAT IT FALLS OFF THE STEEL IN CHUCKS. (THANKS FOR PLAYING ) cue buzzer....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2012)

Still waiting for proof........

And waiting for someone to show us when I claimed 7WTC was pulled.........

You just can't make this shit up..............


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jan 31, 2012)

daws101 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Just a couple of points to make about your video.
> ...



You're a fucking idiot, sorry to say. The only 'fuel' that was burning 2 minutes after impact was whatever flammable materials were in the buildings PRIOR to impact. Most of the jet fuel was consumed in the initial impact, as witnessed by those great big fireballs you saw on the video. Whatever remained certainly didn't violate the laws of physics and 'pool up'. Also, spray on insulation is INSIDE the building and doesn't get weathered. I've worked in dozens of hi-rise buildings and have been tasked to remove said insulation in order to attach interior walls and ceilings. I KNOW what it takes to remove it. 

And stop yelling or I'll add 'rude' to 'idiot'.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



Ever try to remove it with a 500+MPH jetliner? How much force do you think that would be? I'm not an engineer but I would feel safe betting that it is a lot more than you and a sledgehammer could apply...........


----------



## eots (Jan 31, 2012)

The fact a long a hot enough fire can diminish the strength of steel does not offer a reasonable explanation for the speed and uniformity of all 3 collapses


----------



## eots (Jan 31, 2012)

sfc ollie said:


> guypinestra said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



fire proofing was intact in wtc 7...no jet fuel


----------



## eots (Jan 31, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65Qg_-89Zr8]Bad Ass Skyscraper Fires and Destruction!! Awesome!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2012)

eots said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > guypinestra said:
> ...



True, and how long did it burn and how long was the fireproofing rated for?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2012)

eots said:


> Bad Ass Skyscraper Fires and Destruction!! Awesome!! - YouTube



Seems to me I don't remember that these other buildings had the same construction as WTC7. And I also seem to remember that one of them had a collapse of the only part of it that was steel framed......

But hey,  I could be wrong......... So tell me were these other buildings built the same way? And did one of them partially collapse where it was steel framed while the concrete frame part stood?


----------



## eots (Jan 31, 2012)

sfc ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > bad ass skyscraper fires and destruction!! Awesome!! - youtube
> ...



you no clue how these buildings where constructed relative to the wtc 7


----------



## eots (Jan 31, 2012)

And lets not forget it was the failure of a single column that is claimed to have caused the collapse of wtc 7 and that the failure of the column _under any circumstance _would have intaited the collapse sequence ..according to the NIST progressive collapse theory


----------



## eots (Jan 31, 2012)

*THE NIST WTC7 THEORY*


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rawrAdoccDk]WTC 7 NIST COLLAPSE VIDEO. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2012)

eots said:


> sfc ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So you don't really want to compare them apples to apples......... I understand.......


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2012)

eots said:


> *THE NIST WTC7 THEORY*
> 
> 
> WTC 7 NIST COLLAPSE VIDEO. - YouTube



And according to the model it wasn't column 79 that failed first but floor supports around that column and it followed those floors.

Which we can see when we watch the entire collapse instead of cutting off the first 8 or 9 seconds........


----------



## daws101 (Jan 31, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


In April 1970, the New York City Department of Air Resources ordered contractors building the World Trade Center to stop the spraying of asbestos as an insulating material.[13]

Fireproofing was incorporated in the original construction and more was added after a fire in 1975 that spread to six floors before being extinguished. After the 1993 bombing, inspections found fireproofing to be deficient. The Port Authority was in the process of replacing it, but replacement had been completed on only 18 floors in 1 WTC, including all the floors affected by the aircraft impact and fires,[14] and on 13 floors in 2 WTC, although only three of these floors (77, 78, and 85) were directly affected by the aircraft impact.[15][note 2] and that the fireproofing was being replaced due to its asbestos content; in fact the builders had been informed of a proposed ban on using asbestos/vermiculite fireproofing during construction and had ceased using it. By this time, only the fireproofing of the lower 40 floors of the north tower had been completed, and more than half of this was later replaced before the building was completed


FiresThe light construction and hollow nature of the structures allowed the jet fuel to penetrate far inside the towers, igniting many large fires simultaneously over a wide area of the impacted floors. The fuel from the planes burned at most for a few minutes, but the contents of the buildings burned over the next hour or hour and a half.[18] It has been suggested[who?] that the fires might not have been as centrally positioned, nor as intense, had traditionally heavy high-rise construction been standing in the way of the aircraft. Debris and fuel would likely have remained mostly outside the buildings or concentrated in more peripheral areas away from the building cores, which would then not have become unique failure points. In this scenario, the towers might have stood far longer, perhaps indefinitely.[19][20] The fires were hot enough to weaken the columns and cause floors to sag, pulling perimeter columns inward and reducing their ability to support the mass of the building above.[21]

Collapse of the World Trade Center - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


800 degrees is more then enough heat to WEAKEN STEEL TO THE POINT OF FAILURE WHEN IT'S CARRYING A LOAD.NO MATTER WHAT GRADE THE STEEL IS.


----------



## eots (Jan 31, 2012)

daws101 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65Qg_-89Zr8]Bad Ass Skyscraper Fires and Destruction!! Awesome!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jan 31, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaO2fON1H98]Why didn&#39;t WTC 5 collapse, or WTC 6 for that matter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## GuyPinestra (Jan 31, 2012)

daws101 said:


> 800 degrees is more then enough heat to WEAKEN STEEL TO THE POINT OF FAILURE WHEN IT'S CARRYING A LOAD.NO MATTER WHAT GRADE THE STEEL IS.


Ok, you've convinced me. 

*NOT!*


Nice try though...really...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 1, 2012)

WTC 5 was 9 stories tall and suffered heavy damage and partial collapse.

WTC 6 may as well have completely collapsed:




What was left was later Pulled down with cables. BTW WTC 6 was a whole 8 stories tall...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 1, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


once again eot's makes a false comparison: 1. that hotel was not struck by an airliner or debris before it caught fire.
2. there were several firefighting units there to battle the flames.
3. it was also unfinished.   
 these factors alone make it unlike wtc 1, 2, & 7.
it does however prove that eot's is talking out his ass .. not surprising


----------



## daws101 (Feb 1, 2012)

eots said:


> *THE NIST WTC7 THEORY*
> 
> 
> WTC 7 NIST COLLAPSE VIDEO. - YouTube


There is a disease of anti-science in our socitety. Like with global warming theory, 99% of climate scientists support it and the truthers will still believe that they have science on their side. We see it with the rejection&#65279; of the science of evolution. We see hysteria over smart meters, and vaccines and fluoridation. We see people like Steve Jobs who delayed using "conventinal medicine" until the cancer had spread and it killed him. Stubborn ignorance is not true skepticism.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 800 degrees is more then enough heat to WEAKEN STEEL TO THE POINT OF FAILURE WHEN IT'S CARRYING A LOAD.NO MATTER WHAT GRADE THE STEEL IS.
> ...


Recently reported fire tests have demonstrated that structural steel columns under a sustained load of about 70% of their cold strength collapse when heated to 250° C." &#8211;Zdenek Bazant, Discussion of &#8220;Mechanics of Progressive Collapse: Learning from World Trade Center and Building Demolitions&#8221;

game, set, match!

http://www.civil.northwestern.edu/people/bazant/PDFs/Papers/D25 WTC Discussions Replies.pdf


----------



## GuyPinestra (Feb 1, 2012)

daws101 said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I didn't even get through the first couple of paragraphs before I realized this is some hi-falutin' bullshit. They start off with assumptions pulled from thin air and hypothesize from that imaginary point. Just because they put a bunch of formulas on a page doesn't mean it's correct. Don't get me wrong, I'm sure the math is correct, but the premise is false from the start.

Try again...


----------



## paulitician (Feb 1, 2012)

Something is very strange with WTC 7. That's pretty obvious. It is just like the Zapruder film showing Kennedy being possibly shot from the front. These issues really are both fascinating and disturbing.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


 dodge, your lack of understanding is no proof that the premise is false.
if you want to talk about false premises try these: 1.government conspiracy.
2. missile hitting pentagon.(bodies and plane parts being planted inside and out.
3. explosives in wtc7
4. shoot down or no plane at shanksville.
5. people who live in caves could not have done it.
in ten years you twoofers have never produced one single piece of credible evidence to back your false premise specious speculation.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 1, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Something is very strange with WTC 7. That's pretty obvious. It is just like the Zapruder film showing Kennedy being possibly shot from the front. These issues really are both fascinating and disturbing.


look up in the sky! it's capt obvious and his meaningless observation machine!


----------



## paulitician (Feb 1, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 800 degrees is more then enough heat to WEAKEN STEEL TO THE POINT OF FAILURE WHEN IT'S CARRYING A LOAD.NO MATTER WHAT GRADE THE STEEL IS.
> ...



Hey i do respect your intelligence and tenacity, but you'll find out pretty soon that you are wasting your time discussing this issue with the angry trolls here. They're gonna tow the Government-line no matter what. Nothing you say will ever change their minds. They're so rabid about defending Government lies that you do end up just assuming they're paid Government Internet Trolls. 

They just spend way too much time on a Conspiracy Theory Forum defending Government lies. So one can only assume they do it because they're paid to do it. Not all of them though, but it's clear some are. But hey, i like your style. You really are tenacious. But unfortunately, you're wasting it on these Trolls. Their purpose here is not to discuss but rather to push the Government-line. I do appreciate your effort though. Kudos.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 1, 2012)

paulitician said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


more specious assumption.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 1, 2012)

paulitician said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I am not angry, nor am I a troll. You have seen me in other threads, am I a troll? Really? LOL


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 1, 2012)

paulitician said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


From your post we can assume that you're a paid idiot twofer. You're on here just as much as us, Rimjob-clone-who-can-spell.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 1, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


Paul is a Rimjob clone who actually learned to spell. That does make him "more educated" than Rimjob, our resident idiot.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 1, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


 Paul studied hook on phonics, he graduated first in his class.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 1, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2012)

paulitician said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



six farts in a row on your thread recently from the angry trolls.

 two of them candycunt and dawgshit are seeking so much attention from me they will come back and quote my post talking to themselves thinking i will actually read  the posts. they sure have alzheimers diseace.I know you do the logical  thing I do as well that when someone tells YOU they have you on their ignore list MANY times,you dont continue talking to them addressing them making a fool out of yourself right? thats scary stuff that these trolls have alzhemiers diseace and feel the need to talk to themselves like that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2012)

paulitician said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




yeah he hit the nail right on the head.I could not have said it any better myself.Its best to listen to what he said there.you'll find that out as well yourself that you get nowhere with these angry trolls.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 2, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



 I know. They're so lame, i don't even want to put them on ignore. Their stupidity and lame humor-attempts are actually pretty entertaining.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2012)

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



okay,understandable.If they humor you that much I guess you do  want to keep them off ignore then and play around with the kids then.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Feb 2, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> yeah he hit the nail right on the head.I could not have said it any better myself.Its best to listen to what he said there.you'll find that out as well yourself that you get nowhere with these angry trolls.



Hell, they don't bother me in the least. I kinda enjoy fucking with them, to tell you the truth...


----------



## eots (Feb 2, 2012)

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



they help keep 911 threads active..


----------



## daws101 (Feb 2, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


spell much?


----------



## Rozman (Feb 2, 2012)

I got more from the Kennedy assassination footage....
What exactly were we supposed to learn from the collapse
of WTC 7...

Looks like the same footage that was shown on TV the day it happened.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 2, 2012)

Rozman said:


> I got more from the Kennedy assassination footage....
> What exactly were we supposed to learn from the collapse
> of WTC 7...
> 
> Looks like the same footage that was shown on TV the day it happened.


it was.
my guess is you were supposed to be blown away by the truthiness of it all!


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > yeah he hit the nail right on the head.I could not have said it any better myself.Its best to listen to what he said there.you'll find that out as well yourself that you get nowhere with these angry trolls.
> ...



I enjoy putting shit stains like you and Rimjob in their place over and over.   Never gets old; just easier.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Feb 2, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



My oh my, such an angry little troll, and deceitful, too... You should get out of your Mommy's basement and get some fresh air, it would do you some good.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 3, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



As soon as you do, I will.  Any word on what took down the light poles?  Oh yeah, you say it was a plane.  Which is not what your buddy Rimjob and Eots say.  Gee...you sound like a government agent to me dear.  LOL.


----------



## eots (Feb 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



In regards to the pentagon the only certainty for me for me is the official account is not factual and there is an intentional cover-up of the facts


----------



## GuyPinestra (Feb 3, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



No dipshit, what I said, and have said from the beginning, is that I really haven't delved into the Pentagon incident. Truth is with all the crazy shit done in NY, I haven't given it too much thought. You try to press me into making statements so you can twist them to set up strawman arguments you can then knock down. 

*I'M NOT PLAYING THAT GAME WITH YOU.*


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 3, 2012)

So we have 2 truthers who admit that they know nothing about what may or may not have happened at the pentagon, but they are damned certain that the government caused the collapse of at least WTC 7...........

This is almost funny.............


----------



## GuyPinestra (Feb 3, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> So we have 2 truthers who admit that they know nothing about what may or may not have happened at the pentagon, but they are damned certain that the government caused the collapse of at least WTC 7...........
> 
> This is almost funny.............



Assumption is the mother of all fuck-ups, Ollie...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 3, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



very wise,best thing to do is dont play his game,dont reply to this particular posters posts.The others by all means,but dont bother with him,he is just seeking attention from people and when you reply,your taking his bait making the troll's day..People usually see right through this troll immediately that he is just seeking attention and do the wise thing and put him on ignore.It really is the best thing to do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 3, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > So we have 2 truthers who admit that they know nothing about what may or may not have happened at the pentagon, but they are damned certain that the government caused the collapse of at least WTC 7...........
> ...



Gomer and the trolls always ask you all the questions on what happened there expecting us to know all the answers as though WE pulled it off instead of doing the logical thing demading Cheney, Bush,Rumsfield and others  who pulled it off to be put under a lie detector since THEY were the ones that pulled this off on the american people.

Even though we were not the ones that pulled this off, somehow the answer truthers give them most the time which is "-I dont know what all actually happened there.All I know is what they say happened, didnt happen." It doesnt matter to them even if you post links of pilots from around the world who dont accept the official version or top military brass say they dont accept the official version.credible experts mean nothing to do these trolls.Just the corporate media and our government institutions,their word is all that matters to their deluded world they live in.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 3, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Again with the confusion about Gomer?

Tell you what nutjob, why don't you do a quick synopsis of your theory on the pentagon for this new Guy and see if he thinks much of it?

 Unless of course he is you...
 You are, have been, and probably always will be a nutcase...

But please continue to entertain us. Tell us how Bush Cheney and Rumsfeld put all this together in less than 9 months......


----------



## GuyPinestra (Feb 3, 2012)

Yep, of BIBLICAL proportions...


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 3, 2012)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


After looking at the latest avatar of YOURSELF (soooo fucking vain) I doubt ANYONE would take you seriously about anything.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 4, 2012)

Gee I wonder why nutjob didn't tell the new guy about the pentagon?


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 4, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


 Are you fucking kidding? In 10 1/2 years you haven't "gotten around to the Pentagon"?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 6, 2012)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


and as always you have no credible corroborated evidence to prove it......


----------



## daws101 (Feb 6, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > So we have 2 truthers who admit that they know nothing about what may or may not have happened at the pentagon, but they are damned certain that the government caused the collapse of at least WTC 7...........
> ...


plagiarize much?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 7, 2012)

two farts in a row from you dawgshit.congrats.


----------



## Liability (Feb 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you dawgshit.congrats.



9/11 Rimjob continues to prove that he has a very disgusting anal fixation.


----------



## 7forever (Feb 7, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > and as always you have no credible corroborated evidence to prove it......
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 7, 2012)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## 7forever (Feb 7, 2012)

candycorn said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 7, 2012)

10+ years and still all they have is grab ass bull shit.........


----------



## daws101 (Feb 7, 2012)

7forever said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 7, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> 10+ years and still all they have is grab ass bull shit.........


not even that!


----------



## 7forever (Feb 7, 2012)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Hey, I accept you are retarded and laugh at your tenacity for such activity, but you won't find out that you are wasting your time discussing issues because you've discussed nothing. You will tow the Government-line no matter what. Nothing you say will ever change anyones mind. You are not so rabid about defending Government lies because you've never defended these or any government lies. 

You just spend way too much time on a Conspiracy Theory Forums NOT defending Government lies. So, one can only assume you do it because you are stupid and pathetic. But hey, some like your retard style. You really are silly. But fortunately, you're wasting time and accomplish nothing. Your purpose is to post single sentences of pure nonsense and promote ignorance and stupidity.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 7, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Fascinating and compelling.
> 
> 
> The Zapruder Film of 9/11 - Daniel Sunjata - YouTube



You whackjobs take the cake.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 7, 2012)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...




edited for waste of bandwidth..........


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 7, 2012)

7forever said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Fascinating and compelling.
> ...



thanks for proving the truth scares you.when they cant refute the facts,they refer to insults.so typical.the troll can only fling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 7, 2012)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Now we know what dawgshit looks like in real life.where did you find that picture of him on that treadmill  Seven? we know all about his coordination skills now.

rolls on floor laughing.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Yeah, fire never melts steel.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 7, 2012)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


this coming from the undisputed king of wasting time.
the guy who peddles his psychotic bullshit on more the twenty sites...and is either banned or is the laughing stock of said sites.
BTW assuming is the mother of all fuckup's ....also I accomplish everything I set out to prove...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 7, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


not to worry, that's about as well as hand job can do!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 8, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



you really did sleep through junior high school science classes because yes your right,it doesnt. your the only bush dupe i have ever heard say that matter of fact.all the oters just say it weakend it.youmight try and get on the same page with your fellow bush dupes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 8, 2012)

four farts in a from  you dawgshit.congrats.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey Nutjob, When you find something intelligent to say with facts that can actually be proven, let us know.. Until that time just shut the fuck up. You truly are rather boring....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I was quoting another fat idiot, Rosie.

Is that you Rosie?


----------



## eots (Feb 8, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



*Rosie ????*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OEkDZTldt8]Patriots Question 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow another you tube video.....


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 8, 2012)

eots said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Yeah, Rosie. Fat idiot who said fire never melted steel.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


no but you must have slept through: science, math, english, etc...


----------



## daws101 (Feb 8, 2012)

eots said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


that is rosie before the operation!


----------



## paulitician (Feb 9, 2012)

Sock puppet: 

The term sock puppet refers multiple pseudonyms in use by the same person on a particular message board or forum. The analogy of a sock puppet is of a puppeteer holding up both hands and supplying dialogue to both puppets simultaneously. A typical use of a sockpuppet account is to agree with or debate another sockpuppet account belonging to the same person, for the purposes of reinforcing the puppeteer's position in an argument. Sock puppets are usually found when an IP check is done on the accounts in forums.

A couple of heavy-handed Sock Puppets hang around this Forum especially. And we know who they are.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 9, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Sock puppet:
> 
> The term sock puppet refers multiple pseudonyms in use by the same person on a particular message board or forum. The analogy of a sock puppet is of a puppeteer holding up both hands and supplying dialogue to both puppets simultaneously. A typical use of a sockpuppet account is to agree with or debate another sockpuppet account belonging to the same person, for the purposes of reinforcing the puppeteer's position in an argument. Sock puppets are usually found when an IP check is done on the accounts in forums.
> 
> A couple of heavy-handed Sock Puppets hang around this Forum especially. And we know who they are.


Then run an IP address check and prove it. Oh yeah, you can't. Once again you spout shit with nothing to back it up. Fucking moron.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 9, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Sock puppet:
> 
> The term sock puppet refers multiple pseudonyms in use by the same person on a particular message board or forum. The analogy of a sock puppet is of a puppeteer holding up both hands and supplying dialogue to both puppets simultaneously. A typical use of a sockpuppet account is to agree with or debate another sockpuppet account belonging to the same person, for the purposes of reinforcing the puppeteer's position in an argument. Sock puppets are usually found when an IP check is done on the accounts in forums.
> 
> A couple of heavy-handed Sock Puppets hang around this Forum especially. And we know who they are.



Do tell.......


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



again you dodge the facts that credible architects and engineers dont accept the fairy tale of the governments that you do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Sock puppet:
> 
> The term sock puppet refers multiple pseudonyms in use by the same person on a particular message board or forum. The analogy of a sock puppet is of a puppeteer holding up both hands and supplying dialogue to both puppets simultaneously. A typical use of a sockpuppet account is to agree with or debate another sockpuppet account belonging to the same person, for the purposes of reinforcing the puppeteer's position in an argument. Sock puppets are usually found when an IP check is done on the accounts in forums.
> 
> A couple of heavy-handed Sock Puppets hang around this Forum especially. And we know who they are.



except when you work for the government like candycunt,he can disguise his IP so they cant see that he is posting under a different sock like he does as obamerica.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2012)

7forever said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Good thing seven had his video camera handy with him to film dawgshit on the treadmill falling on his ass.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 10, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Sock puppet:
> ...



Rimjob started a thread on another message board that had the same exact title as Paulitician had on this one:

Everything you wanted to know about the 9/11 official conspiracy theory in 5 minutes. - Political Forum

Same video and everything:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/203152-everything-you-ever-wanted-to-know-about-the-911-conspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html

It's pretty clear who the sock puppets are.  You'd think he would do a better job supporting himself.

Creativeschemes if famous for sock puppetry as well.  

Twoofers are basically dishonest folks...we all know this to be true.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 10, 2012)

candycorn said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Except Paulie can spell and Rimjob is an idiot. My money says Rimjob stole from his butt buddy and posted it on the other board.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2012)

two farts in a row from you candycunt.congrats.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 10, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Actually I've come to the conclusion that they are both idiots so the sock theory is possible....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2012)

and here comes fellow troll agent gomer pyle here to kiss candycunts ass.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey nutjob, got any facts yet?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 10, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Rimjob can spell as well....it's a cover.  They are the same person.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 10, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Sock puppet:
> 
> The term sock puppet refers multiple pseudonyms in use by the same person on a particular message board or forum. The analogy of a sock puppet is of a puppeteer holding up both hands and supplying dialogue to both puppets simultaneously. A typical use of a sockpuppet account is to agree with or debate another sockpuppet account belonging to the same person, for the purposes of reinforcing the puppeteer's position in an argument. Sock puppets are usually found when an IP check is done on the accounts in forums.
> 
> A couple of heavy-handed Sock Puppets hang around this Forum especially. And we know who they are.


your point?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 10, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


what "governments "?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 10, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


then I must be biracial    twins ! you said the same thing on another thread.....


----------



## daws101 (Feb 10, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


I'll take that bet!


----------



## paulitician (Feb 10, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Sock puppet:
> ...



This is true. Good point.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 10, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 7forever said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## paulitician (Feb 10, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> and here comes fellow troll agent gomer pyle here to kiss candycunts ass.



Yup, such predictable dummies.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 10, 2012)

paulitician said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


paranoia at it's finest!
No it's false.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 10, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



I'm curious, why do Truthers think the government knocked down all those buildings?
Spell it out.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 10, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


yes they do...for some yet to be explained reasons.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 10, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



It has something to do with the voices in their heads or the radon in Mom's basement. We're not sure yet...........


----------



## daws101 (Feb 10, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


hummm...thought it was the power lines?


----------



## paulitician (Feb 10, 2012)

daws101 said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Why don't you two dorks go beat each other off in another thread. We've heard enough from you. Now you're just repeating your tired B.S. So off ya go now, and don't forget your vaseline.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmm, you know I don't think I've ever made that comment before. Let me think a moment...........
.........................

Nope never before,  so I'm not repeating..............

BTW, got anything that would hold up in court yet?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 10, 2012)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


really? you repeat your bullshit so often it's just like the description of  insanity: "doing or saying something over and over again and expecting a different result"


----------



## paulitician (Feb 10, 2012)

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



Yet you still stalk and loiter in every one of my threads. Go figure?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 10, 2012)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Why do Truthers think the government knocked down all those buildings?
Spell it out.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 10, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



It has been discussed a lot here. There are many many posts here covering this subject. Check em out.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 10, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I try to avoid crazy when I can.
Why don't you give me the short version?


----------



## paulitician (Feb 10, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Then why ask your stupid fucking question dummy? Why don't you stop being such a dumb Government Goose Stepper and open up your mind a bit? Or not. Whatever. Now PISS OFF!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 10, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



So you can't explain the idiocy?


----------



## paulitician (Feb 10, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I gave you an answer. It has been discussed here quite a bit. The numerous threads on this subject are available here to read. So go check em out. You can do that, or be a dumb Government Goose Stepper and "avoid crazy." The choice is yours. Good luck.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 10, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I'd rather you tell me your theory.
Or does it make you look like an idiot?
What are you afraid of?


----------



## paulitician (Feb 10, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Don't care what you want dummy. Now seriously, PISS OFF!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 10, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Wow, a scaredy Truther.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 10, 2012)

They believe that it takes more than a 110 story building falling on a 47 story building to knock it down..... They believe there was some super secret silent explosives, or was it a a space beam? I forget..........


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 10, 2012)

This is where eots reminds us that NTSC says it wasn't the damage to the building......


----------



## eots (Feb 10, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> They believe that it takes more than a 110 story building falling on a 47 story building to knock it down..... They believe there was some super secret silent explosives, or was it a a space beam? I forget..........



Actually according to NIST the damage from falling debris did not play a major role in the collapse and that the failure of a single column due to fire was the cause of the collapse and the failure of this single column under any circumstance would have initiated the collapse sequence


----------



## eots (Feb 10, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> This is where eots reminds us that *NTSC* says it wasn't the damage to the building......



NTSC ? National Television System Committee ??...its called NIST you nincompoop


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 11, 2012)

whatever

I knew your post was coming...........


----------



## Liability (Feb 11, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> whatever
> 
> I knew your post was coming...........



No no.  Don't dismiss the crazy mad skillz of id-eots in spotting a typo.

It's important to his grand thesis.

If it's not NTSC, then he WINS!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 11, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



if you were REALLY interested in the truth,you would go down to your local library and read the book DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING,AN ANSWER TO POPULAR MECHANICS AND OTHER DEFENDERS OF THE OFFICIAL CONSPIRACY THEORY.it pretty much has all the answers.read the book THEN come back and ask silly questions.i know you wont though,i have never met a NET Bush dupe who has bothered to do so.like i said,till you read the book,your not worth the trouble.

theres disinfo agent gomer pyle as always spreading lies.None of us have ever said space beam and Gomer as usual,ignores expert witness testimony of credible firefighters on the scene experienced in the sounds of explosives and what architects and engineers say not to mention a few demo experts,one who died mysteriously after coming out saying he did not accept the official version of the collapse of bld 7. all that is irrelevent to Gomer though.


----------



## Liability (Feb 11, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Rimjob does not have the mental capacity to answer such a question unless somebody else tells him what to believe.

And in five minutes (plus or minus) his knee jerk reaction will be to come back in to the thread to advise the world that somebody farted at about 1:08 pm.)

He is an utterly mindless dipshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 11, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



I know.It stinks coming in here when him and his fellow trolls shit all over the floor in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 11, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 11, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Come on, you can't tell me your theory for the motive?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 11, 2012)

Fact is that space beam is one of the weird theories out there. And if you were as well read on the subject as you want people to believe you would know this.

Now who is it that ignores eyewitness testimony? There is testimonies that say there were secondary explosions, there are testimonies that say there were unexplained explosions, I do believe there is one guy who claimed it was *like* a controlled Demo Boom Boom Boom Boom, as the floors fell into each other. Has he ever seen or heard a controlled demo before he described that?

And I never said I do not accept the official reports of the NIST, I said that I believe that they did not give enough credence to the damage done to the building by the falling debris. Of course you truthers don't understand how one can agree with the major findings but disagree on smaller points....

But do carry on.....

Got any proof yet?


----------



## eots (Feb 11, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Fact is that space beam is one of the weird theories out there. And if you were as well read on the subject as you want people to believe you would know this.
> 
> Now who is it that ignores eyewitness testimony? There is testimonies that say there were secondary explosions, there are testimonies that say there were unexplained explosions, I do believe there is one guy who claimed it was *like* a controlled Demo Boom Boom Boom Boom, as the floors fell into each other. Has he ever seen or heard a controlled demo before he described that?
> 
> ...



and you are too stupid to realize you cant give a larger role to damage and have the NIST computer model work which is the cornerstone of the entire NIST  theory and evidence...so lil Ollie is saying is .._I agree with the main points of NIST just not the cornerstone of their theory_


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 11, 2012)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Fact is that space beam is one of the weird theories out there. And if you were as well read on the subject as you want people to believe you would know this.
> ...



What was the government's motive for knocking down the buildings?


----------



## eots (Feb 11, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



to say the "government" is not accurate ,but the motive for the 9/11 event was to garnish support of the american people in nation building wars of conquest and to further the agenda of a new world order "a new pearl harbour" as stated in PNAC


----------



## Liability (Feb 11, 2012)

eots said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



The goofball twoofers grand conspiracy theory begins, middles and ends with the dread PNAC statement.

Twoofer "logic:" Because PNAC spit-balled, therefore it happened.  

Fucking Twoofers are a stupid diseased lot.


----------



## eots (Feb 11, 2012)

*down the memory hole...*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYIZW959vJc]Fox News expose: Israelis had foreknowledge of 9-11. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Feb 11, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVdAOmUduEQ&feature=related]Dancing Israelis Arrested On 9 -11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 11, 2012)

eots said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So what went wrong? There has been no conquest no new world order....... Never even a hint of such.....


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 11, 2012)

I wonder how many people (non-Israeli) are arrested or detained by the US each year......


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 11, 2012)

BTW It has been shown that there was no warning to any Israelis not to go to work at TWC on 9-11, but you are free to keep believing it if you like. You need all the things possible to make your theories fit together....

But excuse the rest of us if we continue laughing....


----------



## candycorn (Feb 11, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




It's a lot like the yokels who say Kennedy was killed because he wanted to pull out of 'Nam.  Funny how we never invaded Cuba after his death...it would seem as though that would have been done by the MIC after bumping off the POTUS.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 11, 2012)

eots said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



To do that they needed 4 planes and had to knock down 3 WTC buildings?
And they needed to pre-position explosives?
Were there any real planes used? With passengers on board?


----------



## eots (Feb 12, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You are blind and stupid lil Ollie


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 12, 2012)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Now id eots, you know I don't do well with stupidity, so why not explain yourself in a dignified manner....

Show me the conquests and the NWO.....

I can wait..............


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2012)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



you mean Gomer.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 12, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Why do Truthers think the government knocked down all those buildings?
Spell it out.


----------



## eots (Feb 12, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



its been answered go away now


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 12, 2012)

eots said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



So answer again. Then I'll go away.


----------



## eots (Feb 12, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Todsterparrot Why did this building collapse ??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A]wtc 7 collapse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability (Feb 12, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Let me give you the shorthand version.  

<<Start the theme music from The A-Team television show now.>>

There was once upon a time a group of guys who thought that America was exceptional.  They were the PNAC crew.  They issued a statement of their position.  That document included some stuff about NATION BUILDING to create a New American CENTURY.

The twoofers took that position as being the equivalent of the American Government policy and doctrine during the Boooooosh years.

Then 9/11 happened.

The twoofers (being monumentally stupid) "saw" in that attack some confirmation of their silly beliefs.  Yes sir.  They actually thought that "we" done it -- to ourselves -- in order to justify "nation building."

Now, anybody who looks askance at their collective delusional imbecility is labeled an "agent."

The end.


----------



## Liability (Feb 12, 2012)

eots said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Imploded with advanced top secret thermite which had been painted onto the support columns years earlier!

Bzzzzt.

Stupid retarded moronic idiot answers cannot be awarded any points.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 12, 2012)

eots said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Probably had something to do with a collapsing 110 story building scooping out a big chunk of it.
And then the uncontrolled fire.

So why did the government want to destroy this building?
What was the motive?


----------



## Peach (Feb 12, 2012)

hjmick said:


> "Fascinating and compelling."
> 
> 
> 
> No. It's not.


Just another conspiracy theory; I don't believe anyone in our government assisted the killers.


----------



## Peach (Feb 12, 2012)

Mad Scientist said:


> Paulitician, *everyone* knows that Building #7 was hit by an airliner and fell as a result. That part must have been photo shopped out of yer little film there.
> 
> Here's an *unedited version* that clearly shows an airliner hitting the building:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A


Another bizarre theory has the planes flying in formation because they were USAF pilots. NOT BUYING IT HERE!


----------



## Peach (Feb 12, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Play the phone calls that DESCRIBED the hijackers. AND, al Qaeda claimed credit way too quick for a US government conspiracy.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 12, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Still waiting. I can wait longer............


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



except the problem with your ramblings is there were buildings much closer with damage far more extensive than bld 7 yet they did not collapse. for the first time in history,we have three towers that came down due to fires and the only difference in that they came down and none of the others did is because the three that fell were all owned by Larry Silverstein.all just a coincidence.I love the logic of you coincidence theorists. you kill me to know end. you really need to stop drinking that coolaid.


----------



## eots (Feb 13, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



so you disagree with the the NIST report ? or  are you just ignorant of their findings ?


----------



## eots (Feb 13, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



tsa searches
the patriot act
National Defense Authorization Act
invasions and occupation of Iran, Afghanistan and Libya
impending invasions and occupations of Syria and Iraq

just to name a few ..none of this would of been possible without 9/11


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 13, 2012)

tsa searches.........Conquest? No. NWO? To what end?
the patriot act.......Conquest? No. NWO? Hardly
National Defense Authorization Act...............Oh I love this one..............

sub-section(e), that "Nothing in this section shall be construed to affect existing law or authorities relating to the detention of United States citizens, lawful resident aliens of the United States, or any other persons who are captured or arrested in the United States."

invasions and occupation of Iran, Afghanistan and Libya ..........Again, I see no conquest
impending invasions and occupations of Syria and Iraq........... You are reading your crystal ball?

just to name a few ..none of this would of been possible without 9/11....... And UBL would still be out there planting car bombs.....FAIL.......


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2012)

Peach said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > "Fascinating and compelling."
> ...



thats because you are afraid of the truth and in denial and only see what you want to see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 13, 2012)

Peach said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Liar.I rest my case on what i was saying before that you only see what you want to see.you will ignore all these links below  though since it proves you wrong.

Osama bin Laden Denies Involvement in the 9/11/01 Attacks

Bin Laden says he wasn't behind attacks - CNN

Flashpoints USA . America at War . In Focus . Post-9/11 Timeline | PBS


also hate to break your heart but the CIA funded Al Queda.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 13, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So why did the government want to destroy this building?
What was the motive?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 13, 2012)

eots said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So why did the government want to destroy this building?
What was the motive?


----------



## eots (Feb 13, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> peach said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



like I said gomer.. Blind and stupid


----------



## eots (Feb 13, 2012)

sfc ollie said:


> tsa searches.........conquest? No. Nwo? To what end?
> The patriot act.......conquest? No. Nwo? Hardly
> national defense authorization act...............oh i love this one..............
> 
> ...



all this to shoot one bogeyman ??


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 13, 2012)

Damn there are some really stupid people around this week.............


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 14, 2012)

eots said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > peach said:
> ...



So why did the government want to destroy these buildings?
What was the motive?


----------



## eots (Feb 14, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Toddsterparrot wanna cracker ?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 14, 2012)

eots said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Is the government censoring your answer?
Id eot scared?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 14, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



They can't answer. The truth would destroy all their beliefs. Can't even show any conquests, or a NWO.... 

Life goes on just as before..........


----------



## candycorn (Feb 14, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Basically, as always, you self-impeached.

Silverstein stood to make even more money by having all of the buildings destroyed in your bizarre scenario where a landlord evicts his own tennants.  As always, you show that you only have shit for brains.  PS:  Buy a dictionary with your next welfare check.


----------



## eots (Feb 15, 2012)

toddsterpatriot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I answered your some what irrelevant question twice now todparrot


----------



## eots (Feb 15, 2012)

THE ISSUE IS THIS DID NOT OCCUR FROM THE FAILURE OF A SINGLE COLUMN  DUE TO FIRE AS STATED BY NIST AND THE NIST /911 REPORTS ARE INTENTIONAL COVER-UPS OF THE EVENTS OF 9/11

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A]wtc 7 collapse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Your just like candycunt,you have alzheimers diseace and cant even remember the answers given to you.He already answered that for you and yet your asking it again. cure your alzheimers diseace first otherwise you cant expect anyone to bother with you.thats why so many people ignore candycunt.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 15, 2012)

Once again Id eots tries to pawn off a video of only half of the collapse of Building 7.

Why is it you guys are afraid to show the entire collapse. You know the first 7 or 8 seconds when the initial collapse begins at a single column, and the east penthouse caves into the building showing how the interior columns failed before the facade fell......


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Jesus H Christ you're an illiterate fucking moron.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 15, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Supposedly I'm ignored by Pauliticaian/rimjob yet I'm mentioned in every post....  I guess when they have nothing left all they can do is the personal attacks.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 15, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



They haven't had anything left for 10 years..........


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 16, 2012)

two farts in a row from you candycunt.congrats. and two farts from your fellow agent Gomer Pyle as well.Gomer you sure have a farting problem as well..


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 16, 2012)

Need we say more?


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 16, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Need we say more?


----------



## eots (Feb 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OEkDZTldt8]Patriots Question 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]


*Steve Pieczenik, MD, PhD &#8211; Served as Deputy Assistant Secretary of State under Presidents Richard Nixon, Gerald Ford, and Jimmy Carter and Senior Policy Planner under Presidents Ronald Reagan and George H.W. Bush (41). Former Colonel, U.S. Army.*

Dr. Pieczenik trained in Psychiatry at Harvard and has both an MD from Cornell University Medical College and a PhD in International Relations from M.I.T. 

During his career as a senior State Department official, Dr. Pieczenik utilized his unique abilities and* expertise to develop strategies and tactics that were instrumental in resolving major conflicts in Asia, the Middle East, Latin America, Europe and the United States. *

Dr. Pieczenik was the principal International Crisis Manager and Hostage Negotiator under Secretaries of State Kissinger and Vance. During this time he developed conflict resolution techniques that were instrumental in saving over five hundred hostages in different terrorist episodes, including the Hanafi Moslem Seizure in Washington, DC, the TWA Croatian Hijacking, the Aldo Moro Kidnapping, the JRA Hijacking, the PLO Hijacking, and many other incidents involving terrorists such as Idi Amin, Muammar Quaddafi, Carlos, FARC, Abu Nidal and Saddam Hussein. 

Dr. Pieczenik helped develop negotiation strategies for major U.S. - Soviet arms control summits under the Reagan administration. He was also involved in advising senior officials on important psycho-political dynamics and conflict mediation strategies for President Carter's successful Camp David Peace Conference. In 1991, Dr. Pieczenik was a chief architect of the Cambodian Peace Conference in Paris. He is currently an advisor to the Department of Defense. 

*What's important to understand at this point, right now, for the public. We have been safe for over 30 to 40 years. Nothing and no one has ever attacked the United States. The only people who attacked the United States was George Bush, Cheney, and Rumsfeld. ... [at 10:50] 

But I didn't expect ten years later for another delusionary panderer called the President [Obama], a politician, whether you're a Republican or a Democrat, to continue this nonsensical story that we had been attacked by Muslims, which we hadn't been. We were attacked by our own people in a false flag operation. ... [at 11:40]*


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 16, 2012)

You know, as bad as I feel tonight, I can't help but laugh when I see people blaming Bush and Cheney.

So they dreamed this shit up, trained everyone and implemented it in less than 9 months, and no one has talked.............

That is so funny..... Damn it hurts to laugh......................


----------



## daws101 (Feb 16, 2012)

eots said:


> Patriots Question 9/11 - YouTube
> 
> 
> *Steve Pieczenik, MD, PhD  Served as Deputy Assistant Secretary of State under Presidents Richard Nixon, Gerald Ford, and Jimmy Carter and Senior Policy Planner under Presidents Ronald Reagan and George H.W. Bush (41). Former Colonel, U.S. Army.*
> ...


I go away for a couple of days and capt hollowskull aka eot's yammmers on with that same debunked shit and the 1,00,000,000,000 rerun of that silly wtc7 clip.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 16, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Patriots Question 9/11 - YouTube
> ...


----------



## eots (Feb 16, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Patriots Question 9/11 - YouTube
> ...



Don't let the door hit you on the ass on your way out.....of "my house"


----------



## paulitician (Feb 17, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



BAM!


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 17, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Who did you blow to get this to be "your house"?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 17, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Liability (Feb 17, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



And 9/11 Rimjob immediately started licking anus!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 17, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



I thought you had to leave for your Truther seminar?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


your house? lol! that's like the derelict who camps out in the bus station saying the same thing.
it's just as false...


----------



## eots (Feb 18, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I am the reason for your existence... just admit it


----------



## eots (Feb 18, 2012)

Officer Craig Bartmer &#8211; WTC survivor.  NYPD officer.  9/11 first responder and rescue worker.  Disabled from respiratory illness caused by inhalation of toxic dust..
Video interview: "I was real close to Building 7 [610 feet tall, 47 stories, and not hit by an airplane] when it fell down. ... That didn't sound like just a building falling down to me while I was running away from it.  There's a lot of eyewitness testimony down there of hearing explosions.  I didn't see any reason for that building to fall down the way it did -- and a lot of guys should be saying the same thing.  I don't know what the fear is coming out and talking about it?  I don't know -- but it's the truth. ..

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


wrong as always! what you are is an excellent example of the dumbifaction of America.
the only reason you exist  is a cheap condom.


----------



## eots (Feb 18, 2012)

Assistant Fire Commissioner Stephen Gregory &#8211; WTC survivor.  Bureau of Communications, FDNY
Statement recorded by FDNY 10/3/01: "I don't know how valid this is with everything that was going on at that particular point in time, but for some reason I thought that when I looked in the direction of the Trade Center before it came down, before No. 2 [South Tower] came down, that I saw low-level flashes.  In my conversation with Lieutenant Evangelista, never mentioning this to him, he questioned me and asked me if I saw low-level flashes in front of the building, and I agreed with him because I thought -- at that time I didn't know what it was. I mean, it could have been as a result of the building collapsing, things exploding, but I saw a flash flash flash and then it looked like the building came down. 

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2012)

eots said:


> Officer Craig Bartmer  WTC survivor.  NYPD officer.  9/11 first responder and rescue worker.  Disabled from respiratory illness caused by inhalation of toxic dust..
> Video interview: "I was real close to Building 7 [610 feet tall, 47 stories, and not hit by an airplane] when it fell down. ... That didn't sound like just a building falling down to me while I was running away from it.  There's a lot of eyewitness testimony down there of hearing explosions.  I didn't see any reason for that building to fall down the way it did -- and a lot of guys should be saying the same thing.  I don't know what the fear is coming out and talking about it?  I don't know -- but it's the truth. ..
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


your point?lots of stuff exploded that day none of it C4 dynamite, thermite OR ANY OTHER "EXPLOSIVE"
ALL HE CAN ATTEST TO IS HEARING....EARWITTNESS TESTIMONY IS NOT ADMISSIBLE WITHOUT FORENSIC & EMPIRICAL EVDENCE TO BACK IT UP....SO YOU'RE FUCKED


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2012)

eots said:


> assistant fire commissioner stephen gregory &#8211; wtc survivor.  Bureau of communications, fdny
> statement recorded by fdny 10/3/01: "i don't know how valid this is with everything that was going on at that particular point in time, but for some reason i thought that when i looked in the direction of the trade center before it came down, before no. 2 [south tower] came down, that i saw low-level flashes.  In my conversation with lieutenant evangelista, never mentioning this to him, he questioned me and asked me if i saw low-level flashes in front of the building, and i agreed with him because i thought -- at that time i didn't know what it was. I mean, it could have been as a result of the building collapsing, things exploding, but i saw a flash flash flash and then it looked like the building came down.
> 
> patriots question 9/11 - responsible criticism of the 9/11 commission report


more unprovable speculation not evidence.....btw based on a false premise


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 18, 2012)

eots said:


> Assistant Fire Commissioner Stephen Gregory  WTC survivor.  Bureau of Communications, FDNY
> Statement recorded by FDNY 10/3/01: "I don't know how valid this is with everything that was going on at that particular point in time, but for some reason I thought that when I looked in the direction of the Trade Center before it came down, before No. 2 [South Tower] came down, that I saw low-level flashes.  In my conversation with Lieutenant Evangelista, never mentioning this to him, he questioned me and asked me if I saw low-level flashes in front of the building, and I agreed with him because I thought -- at that time I didn't know what it was. I mean, it could have been as a result of the building collapsing, things exploding, but I saw a flash flash flash and then it looked like the building came down.
> 
> Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report



This would mean that the building would have come down from the bottom up not from where the planes hit down.........Fail......


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Assistant Fire Commissioner Stephen Gregory  WTC survivor.  Bureau of Communications, FDNY
> ...


now you've done it! he's gonna cry!


----------



## eots (Feb 18, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Assistant Fire Commissioner Stephen Gregory  WTC survivor.  Bureau of Communications, FDNY
> ...



the wtc had a central core gomer...the central core needs to fail for the structure to fall as it did and this would be done from the basement up which fits with many eyewitness reports....you fail...again


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 18, 2012)

Eye witness reports of secondary explosions? How many said there were bottom explosions at the time of the collapse? And once again, no video or audio of these explosions is available.....


----------



## eots (Feb 18, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> Eye witness reports of secondary explosions? How many said there were bottom explosions at the time of the collapse? And once again, no video or audio of these explosions is available.....



there is very limited video and the government controls it all...many many reports of explosions in the basement prior to the collapse


----------



## daws101 (Feb 18, 2012)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Eye witness reports of secondary explosions? How many said there were bottom explosions at the time of the collapse? And once again, no video or audio of these explosions is available.....
> ...


bullshit!! there is no video or audio of reports "explosions prior" to the collapse..
To eot's prior must mean: just as or during.

by prior does eot's mean before the planes hit?
if it's after then it it's possible that explosion were heard, but that's no proof the were caused by something other then secondary damage from the crash.


----------



## eots (Feb 18, 2012)

daws101 said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



read much ? i said there are many many reports of explosions in the basement
prior to the collapse


----------



## daws101 (Feb 20, 2012)

eots said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


stop dodging by prior do you mean before the before the planes or  in the 56min it took for the south tower to fall or the 102 min it took for the north tower to fall?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsUYhrXonXQ]9/11 Debunked: WTC - Zero Hallmarks of Controlled Demolition - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## paulitician (Feb 20, 2012)

The Government Goose Steppers here need to check out Wikileaks for a sobering education on just how much and often their Government lies to them. It's actually a daily occurrence. That's why I always find it surprising that so many are surprised that anyone would question the Government's story on 9/11. Governments lie all the time. It's just what they do. People should always question their Government. That's the wise way to go.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 20, 2012)

paulitician said:


> The Government Goose Steppers here need to check out Wikileaks for a sobering education on just how much and often their Government lies to them. It's actually a daily occurrence. That's why I always find it surprising that so many are surprised that anyone would question the Government's story on 9/11. Governments lie all the time. It's just what they do. People should always question their Government. That's the wise way to go.


 since they always lie and we know they do there is no suprize!


----------



## eots (Feb 20, 2012)

*Anthony Saltalamacchia &#8211; WTC Survivor.  Maintenance Supervisor at the World Trade Center, overseeing over 100 American Building Maintenance employees.*

It was very smoky, very cloudy.  It just looked very serious.  We knew we had to get out of the building. ... 

*The amount of explosions I've heard from 8:46 until the time we got out was so many, at least ten.  It was just like multiple explosions to where I felt like there were different grenades.  That's what it sounded like, it was different grenades being set off in the building.  It was like -*- There was one major explosion, and then there was different explosions throughout that period of time until we got out. 

Do I believe six years after 9/11?  I don't know the truth.  I don't believe a word that they say.  I just don't believe  Everything they say is a cover up. ... No, definitely don't leave it alone.  I think that we should get documents to know the truth of what was really going on that we didn't know that we should know now." YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.
*
Felipe David &#8211; WTC Survivor.  An Aramark Co. maintenance employee at the World Trade Center*.
Article by Greg Szymanski 7/13/05:  

"Two more WTC workers have come forward with eye-witness testimony that a huge explosion ripped apart the lower levels of the north tower at about the same time a jetliner rammed into the top floors.	

The pair not only reported hearing an underground blast, but were both injured, one suffering severe burns to the face, arms and hands and the other cuts and bruises after being trapped in a stalled basement elevator.	

Burn victim, Felipe David, employed by Aramark Co. and Salvatore Giambanco, a WTC office painter trapped in a basement elevator, were both unavailable for comment, but made their explosive testimony - never before released in America - to a Colombian television station in 2002 on the first anniversary of 9/11. ...	

Standing in front of a freight elevator on sub level 1 near the office where Willie Rodriguez and 14 others were huddled together when the explosion erupted below, David said in the taped interview:	

*"That day I was in the basement in sub-level 1 sometime after 8:30am. Everything happened so fast, everything moved so fast. The building started shaking after I heard the explosion below*, dust was flying everywhere and all of a sudden it got real hot.


*Chief Frank Cruthers &#8211; WTC survivor.  Chief of Department, FDNY.  Incident commander on 9/11.*
Statement recorded by FDNY 10/31/01: "And while I was still in that immediate area, the south tower, 2 World Trade Center, there was what appeared to be at first an explosion. *It appeared at the very top, simultaneously from all four sides, materials shot out horizontally*. And then there seemed to be a momentary delay before you could see the beginning of the collapse." http://graphics8.nytimes.com

*Kevin McPadden &#8211; First Responder Volunteer at the WTC on 9/11.  Former Air Force Special Operations for Search and Rescue specialist and Medic.  Arrived after the collapse of the Twin Towers, but prior to the collapse of WTC 7*.  Eyewitness to the collapse of WTC 7.  He spent the next four days searching through the rubble and nearby buildings for survivors.
Video interview with WeAreChangeUK 11/19/04:  Regarding his observations at WTC 7, immediately prior to its collapse.  "The Red Cross rep was like, he goes over and he says, 'Well, you got to stay behind this line because they're thinking about bringing a building down.'  They didn't say what building.  They just said bringing a building down.  So, we're like, 'Ok, you know, we'll take their word for it.  You know, we'll stay behind the line.' 

And he went over and he talked to one of the -- through all the commotion -- he goes over and he asked one of the Red Cross -- er, one of the firefighters what was going on..  I guess -- I don't know if he got an answer or not.  He came back over with his hand over the radio and what sounded like a countdown.  And at the last few seconds he took his hand off and you heard '3 - 2 - 1'.  And he was just saying, 'Just run for your life!  Just run for your life!' 

And then it was like another 2 - 3 seconds, you heard explosions, *like BA-BOOM!  It was like a distinct sound.  It's not like when compression, like boom boom boom boom boom, *like floors that were dropping and collapsing.  This was BA-BOOM!, and like you felt a rumble in the ground, like almost like you wanted to grab onto something.  That to me, I knew that was an explosion.  There was no doubt in my mind. ... That was Building 7 that fell."  YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

*
Brian Clark &#8211; WTC survivor.  Manager at Euro Brokers, WTC South Tower, 84th floor.*
Interviewed in the documentary film Zero: An Investigation Into 9/11  10/26/07: 

"On September 11, 2001, I was employed by a company called Euro Brokers and our offices were on the 84th floor of the South Tower, which was the second building to be hit that day with an airplane.  And I was working away at my computer and *at 8:46 in the morning, there was this loud BOOM. ... *

*Two or three minutes later I started talking with one fellow named Bobby Call ... and as he was telling me this -- BOOM  BOOM -- this double explosion and our building shook. ... Everything just exploded in our room.*  Now we're on the 84th floor.  What I didn't know at the time was that the second plane had hit six floors below us on the 78th floor. ... We dusted ourselves off and I said, "Come on.  Let's go home." .

 Despite hundreds of eyewitness reports of explosions throughout the Twin Towers by doomed victims, survivors, emergency service personnel, reporters, and bystanders, the 9/11 Commission Report contains virtually no mention of them and entirely ignores them in its conclusions.  Graeme MacQueen's analysis of oral histories of 9/11 taken from 503 FDNY survivors reveals more than 100 FDNY personnel reported explosions in the Twin Towers.
http://patriotsquestion911.com/professors.html#MacQueen


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 20, 2012)

eots said:


> *Anthony Saltalamacchia  WTC Survivor.  Maintenance Supervisor at the World Trade Center, overseeing over 100 American Building Maintenance employees.*
> 
> It was very smoky, very cloudy.  It just looked very serious.  We knew we had to get out of the building. ...
> 
> ...



*Two more WTC workers have come forward with eye-witness testimony that a huge explosion ripped apart the lower levels of the north tower at about the same time a jetliner rammed into the top floors. *

Thousands of gallons of jet fuel poured down the elevator shafts after the plane crashed into the tower.

Planes did crash into the WTC, right?


----------



## paulitician (Feb 20, 2012)

Things are so bad now that it's actually much crazier to believe our Government told us the truth about 9/11, than it is to believe they lied. Wikileaks proved that. It's actually very rare if your Government tells you the truth about anything. They don't represent 'We the People' anymore. They only represent themselves now.


----------



## GuyPinestra (Feb 20, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Anthony Saltalamacchia  WTC Survivor.  Maintenance Supervisor at the World Trade Center, overseeing over 100 American Building Maintenance employees.*
> ...



If the jet fuel poured down the elevator shafts to cause the basement explosions, then it couldn't have pooled up on the upper floors causing the heat fatigue they claim caused the collapse. 

If the jet fuel stayed in the upper floors to cause the heat fatigue, it couldn't have poured down the elevator shafts causing the basement explosions.

If the jet fuel was consumed in the impact fireball we all witnessed, it couldn't have caused either.

You can't win 'em all...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 20, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Some went down the elevator shaft, some was consumed in the fireball, some remained near the impact point.
I guess you can win 'em all.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2012)

Why do I feel like Truthers are the same people that look at child porn all day?


----------



## GuyPinestra (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Why do I feel like Truthers are the same people that look at child porn all day?



Because you hate the idea that you're watching all by yourself?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 20, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > Why do I feel like Truthers are the same people that look at child porn all day?
> ...


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 20, 2012)

Just like 9/11.........clearly, the Kennedy assasination was carried out by..............








*G I G A N T O R*


----------



## eots (Feb 20, 2012)

Jeremy said:


> Why do I feel like Truthers are the same people that look at child porn all day?



its called projection ya sick goof


----------



## eots (Feb 20, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3151MqXu52s]Fire Weakens Steel but not Woman Waving in WTC North Tower - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## newpolitics (Feb 21, 2012)

Why would building 7 come down at ALL? This is one of many pieces of proof that 9/11 was to some extent, an inside job, and anyone who thinks it isn't, can blow me.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYzIbOYaSy8]Important Message from 9/11 Truth! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 21, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Why would building 7 come down at ALL? This is one of many pieces of proof that 9/11 was to some extent, an inside job, and anyone who thinks it isn't, can blow me.



This is a  fact that the loyal Bush dupes always run off and ignore or in the case of disinfo agent Moron in the Hat,has to lie to try and save face in his posts.they cant get around the testimony of Barry Jennings from bld 7 though which is the smoking gun that explosives were used.They always ignore the fact that there were other buildings in the area much closer to the towers that had far more greater damage done to them,had far more debris them-bld 7 had minimal damage to it compared to what they received as these pics below prove,yet all those buildings remained standing.

Only the towers and bld 7 which were all owed by JEW Larry Silverstein,came down.somehow the coincidence  theorists have the logic that for the first time in history,those three buildings collapsed due to fires which agin,bld 7 had little fires in it compared to the other below,yet the only three buildings in the area owned by Silverstein collapsed.just a mre coincidence according to the coincidence theorists.  some people like to remain in denial.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 21, 2012)

eots said:


> *Anthony Saltalamacchia  WTC Survivor.  Maintenance Supervisor at the World Trade Center, overseeing over 100 American Building Maintenance employees.*
> 
> It was very smoky, very cloudy.  It just looked very serious.  We knew we had to get out of the building. ...
> 
> ...



more facts that explosives were used on bld 7 that the trolls ignore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 21, 2012)

eots said:


> Patriots Question 9/11 - YouTube
> 
> 
> *Steve Pieczenik, MD, PhD  Served as Deputy Assistant Secretary of State under Presidents Richard Nixon, Gerald Ford, and Jimmy Carter and Senior Policy Planner under Presidents Ronald Reagan and George H.W. Bush (41). Former Colonel, U.S. Army.*
> ...



amazing how the trolls ignore high credible people who served in the government who dont accept the fairy tales of the government either.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 21, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Why would building 7 come down at ALL? This is one of many pieces of proof that 9/11 was to some extent, an inside job, and anyone who thinks it isn't, can blow me.
> ...






Here is the post I was talking about below.This post  of Paulitics took the Bush dupes to school that explosives were used.Like he said and showed so well in his post with pics,those fires were far more severe,and the buildings much closer to the towers that bld 7 had far more extensive damage,yet that tower in madrid that was lit up like a torch remained standing and so did those other buildings next to the towers.The Bush dupes cant get around this.they can only make up shit to try and avoid defeat showing off what idiots they are.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...question-for-the-911-conspiracy-buffs-16.html


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 21, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Why would building 7 come down at ALL? This is one of many pieces of proof that 9/11 was to some extent, an inside job, and anyone who thinks it isn't, can blow me.


I see Rimjob is thanking you for the blow job offer.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 21, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Why would building 7 come down at ALL? This is one of many pieces of proof that 9/11 was to some extent, an inside job, and anyone who thinks it isn't, can blow me.



I'm sure rimjob/paulitician will be there with his knee pads soon enough.

Twenty floors at one of the corners was missing from the building.  Blow that.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 21, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Why would building 7 come down at ALL? This is one of many pieces of proof that 9/11 was to some extent, an inside job, and anyone who thinks it isn't, can blow me.


is that your best hookup line!?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 21, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Why would building 7 come down at ALL? This is one of many pieces of proof that 9/11 was to some extent, an inside job, and anyone who thinks it isn't, can blow me.



It has something to do with a 110 story building falling on it and being on fire for 7 + hours without anyone trying to put the fire out.... Not difficult to figure out at all. 

And you can go find some crack whore for a blow job, she might even agree to agree with the 911 conspiracy theories for an hour if the price is right.......


----------



## Douger (Feb 21, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> > Paulitician, *everyone* knows that Building #7 was hit by an airliner and fell as a result. That part must have been photo shopped out of yer little film there.
> ...


murkin......brainwashed murkin.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzaF059BQCY]911 Boom Boom Boom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Feb 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1zED8dy63w&feature=related]9/11 Firefighters Reveal Bombs Destroyed WTC lobby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFVoencqfZw&feature=player_embedded]AE911TRUTH PLAYSCHOOL WITH RICHARD GAGE. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Feb 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YaFGSPErKU&feature=related]9/11 Incontrovertible Proof the Government is Lying - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-2Y3Hbki9U&feature=related]9/11 Truth Movement, please go away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vU-nMsyXP0s&feature=related]Clinton "how dare you!" to 911 conspiracy heckler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Feb 21, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Why would building 7 come down at ALL? This is one of many pieces of proof that 9/11 was to some extent, an inside job, and anyone who thinks it isn't, can blow me.
> ...



then why did it take NIST 8yrs to come uo with the column 79 theory lil oliie gomer ?...you know the report you dont agree with...the NIST  report


----------



## newpolitics (Feb 21, 2012)

daws101 said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Why would building 7 come down at ALL? This is one of many pieces of proof that 9/11 was to some extent, an inside job, and anyone who thinks it isn't, can blow me.
> ...



there are a lot of hot women who have fallen for the 'official' story, so yeah, and 60% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 21, 2012)

if we're doing battle of the utube clips:[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tacYjsS-g6k]9/11 Debunked: Controlled Demolition Not Possible - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Feb 21, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


why do I get the impression the only hot women you've seen are on video.


----------



## newpolitics (Feb 21, 2012)

daws101 said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I was quoting anchorman, don't be such a tightass


----------



## daws101 (Feb 21, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


so I'm right!


----------



## newpolitics (Feb 21, 2012)

daws101 said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...




I play drums in a band and live in NYC. I see more hot woman than you have brain cells in your head.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 21, 2012)

GuyPinestra said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



the problem with your pathetic ramblings toddsterparrot is at the time when one of the towers were struck,witnesses heard an explosions in the basement  that happened before the plane struck above.about five seconds later they then heard the plane strike above and the films back their storys up because around the time the plane struck one of the towers, witnesses recorded workers carrying a man out of the buildings with severe burns who was coming out of the elevater yelling to his fellow co workers yelling-explosions,explosions. also witnesses said they were thrown upwards from explosions in the basement. the photos taken show they are telling the truth as well with the windows all gone.you bsuh dupes really enjoy making kackasses out of yourselfs here.You Bush dupes  pathetic denials will work in your fairy tale land you live in,but not in the real world.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 21, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



I guess you enjoy showing off what a dumbfuck troll you are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 21, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



two farts in a row from you after this post of mine candycunt.congrats.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 21, 2012)

Douger said:


> 9/11 Firefighters Reveal Bombs Destroyed WTC lobby - YouTube



the agent trolls can only fling shit in defeat from this post like the monkeys they are and they know it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



And besides, you know that if you blow out the columns at the base of the building, the building will remain standing an hour or more, and no one will see any damage when they're fleeing for their lives.

And also, blowing out the columns at the base perfectly explains why the towers collapsed from the top down.


Only in the world of the self-named "Truthers".


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 21, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Wow, split second timing!
Are there any other areas that you feel the government is that precise?

*and the films back their storys up*

Show me.

*the photos taken show they are telling the truth as well with the windows all gone.*

Show me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 21, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > GuyPinestra said:
> ...



with you,you wouldnt watch it anways,these films have been shown ALL over the internet.as we both know,you only see what you WANT to see so you have never done any serious research on this and never will,you have blatantly ignored many videos we have shown you that proves it was an inside job proving that you did not watch them already so you think I am going to waste anymore time with a parrot like you who covers their eyes anytime we DO show you films? .

 Maybe your a moron who would waste time on someone like that, but not me.we have proven it in spades in multiple posts it was an inside job and like the arrogant fuck you are,you wont look at the evidence.you have alzheimers diseace as you have proven anyways so you would not even remember it if I did waste my time on you.well you wouldnt remember anyways cause like the coward you are,you wont look at videos that prove you wrong.you have proven that MULTIPLE times here.you know it,I know it.your pathetic and not worth of wasting anymore of my breath on.if you hadnt already proven you have alzheimers diseace asking eots the same  question that you had already asked him  earlier  when he already gave you an the answer and hadnt already ignored watching videos we have shown you,I would show them to you but because of your cowardness to watch them and your alzhemiers diseace you have,then forget it.as I said before,solve your alzhemiers diseace problem  that you inherited from CANDYCUNT "FIRST" before I waste anymore time with you,its not to late to check into the hospital and admit you have that problem you know?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 21, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


I've been in the biz since the late 70's I've done more hot women then you'll ever see, or do.
club skanks don't count!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 21, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> GuyPinestra said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You are either lying or confused, probably both.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 21, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



LOL! Run away. Clown.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 21, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


he does that alot.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 21, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


His inability to master the English language makes anything he spew outs of that shit stained mouth of his absolutely worthless.


----------



## Liability (Feb 21, 2012)

The Twin Towers were on the Grassy Knoll.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 21, 2012)

Liability said:


> The Twin Towers were on the Grassy Knoll.



With Elvis, Bigfoot, and ET.


----------



## eots (Feb 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDTJ_0Sv6-Y&feature=related]BANNED VIDEO - RON PAUL Vs. the NEW WORLD ORDER &#39;08 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 22, 2012)

eots said:


> BANNED VIDEO - RON PAUL Vs. the NEW WORLD ORDER '08 - YouTube



Just curious, but if it's a "banned video", how were you able to find it on YouTube??


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 22, 2012)

*Make another threat and you'll find yourself with a vacation.

-Joe*


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 22, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> *Make another threat and you'll find yourself with a vacation.
> 
> -Joe*



Yep, hanging on my every word.


----------



## Liability (Feb 22, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > *Make another threat and you'll find yourself with a vacation.
> ...



Dayum but you are ALL up inside his tiny little pin head.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 22, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > BANNED VIDEO - RON PAUL Vs. the NEW WORLD ORDER '08 - YouTube
> ...


that's what I was thinking must mean banned in east jesus Utah


----------



## paulitician (Feb 22, 2012)

Loyal Government Goose Steppers get so bitter & pissy whenever anyone dares to question their beloved Government. The fuck's wrong with these people? lol!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 22, 2012)

I wonder when Ron Paul is going to get around to adding "inside job" to his campaign platform.

After all, I'm sure he wants to tap into the votes of the "millions" of members of the "Truth" movement.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 22, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Loyal Government Goose Steppers get so bitter & pissy whenever anyone dares to question their beloved Government. The fuck's wrong with these people? lol!


----------



## daws101 (Feb 22, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I wonder when Ron Paul is going to get around to adding "inside job" to his campaign platform.
> 
> After all, I'm sure he wants to tap into the votes of the "millions" of members of the "Truth" movement.


that's alot of basement doors to knock on!


----------



## eots (Feb 22, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> I wonder when Ron Paul is going to get around to adding "inside job" to his campaign platform.
> 
> After all, I'm sure he wants to tap into the votes of the "millions" of members of the "Truth" movement.



The motive of  9/11 was to facilitate the furthering of the police state and wars of conquest Ron Paul would correct these mistakes ...thats good enough


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 22, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder when Ron Paul is going to get around to adding "inside job" to his campaign platform.
> ...



So when is Goofy going to add it to his platform? Why is he ashamed to acknowledge he's a "Truther"? After all, isn't he doing it for the victims?


----------



## daws101 (Feb 22, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder when Ron Paul is going to get around to adding "inside job" to his campaign platform.
> ...


that's also bullshit a huge steaming pile of it.
wars of conquest?
 definition: A war of aggression, sometimes also war of conquest, is a military conflict waged without the justification of self-defense, usually for territorial gain and subjugation.
the Iraq war & the Afghan war are neither.
police state? just stop ...you have no fucking idea what a police state is.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 22, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhQ8xi312l8]RON PAUL SLAPS DOWN 911 TRUTHER QUESTION DURING S.C DEBATE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 22, 2012)

I really love those edited, banned, youtube videos.....

They prove so much of nothing...........


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 22, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Loyal Government Goose Steppers get so bitter & pissy whenever anyone dares to question their beloved Government. The fuck's wrong with these people? lol!


It's "WHAT the fuck....." you idiot. You're getting dumber the longer you hang around Rimjob.

Ron Paul's getting his ass kicked by a bunch of Republican LOSERS!!


----------



## eots (Feb 22, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I think Ron Paul is very clear on what he feels are the goals of these illegal wars and how 9/11 was used to further an ever growing police state..this makes him a "truther" regardless of who he feels perpetrated the event


----------



## daws101 (Feb 22, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Loyal Government Goose Steppers get so bitter & pissy whenever anyone dares to question their beloved Government. The fuck's wrong with these people? lol!
> ...


that would be sad if it weren't so ironic.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 22, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


prove it!


----------



## paulitician (Feb 23, 2012)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Ron Paul is 100% correct. Big Brother's Police State grows larger and more oppressive by the day. If pointing this out makes him a 'Truther', than so be it. I'm sure he's man enough to live with that.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 23, 2012)

paulitician said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...


He might be man enough to live with it. I see that he's not man enough to admit it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> *Make another threat and you'll find yourself with a vacation.
> 
> -Joe*



ah man it was just a joke.I was just playing with him like i always do.I wasnt serious or anything.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Loyal Government Goose Steppers get so bitter & pissy whenever anyone dares to question their beloved Government. The fuck's wrong with these people? lol!



sure makes you wonder.they sure throw hissy tantrems over it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2012)

paulitician said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



amen to that.well said.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 23, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Loyal Government Goose Steppers get so bitter & pissy whenever anyone dares to question their beloved Government. The fuck's wrong with these people? lol!
> ...


 what's a TANTREMS ,HAND JOB?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2012)

Dawgshit just shit of course just now.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 23, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dawgshit just shit of course just now.


The ninth paraphilia is the "Not Otherwise Specified" class. There are many possibilities for this category; among them are necrophilia, zoophilia (sex with animals), obscene phone calls, and fascination with feces, urine, or enemas.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Feb 23, 2012)

daws101 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Dawgshit just shit of course just now.
> ...



Hey, did you know there's a picture of 9/11 rimjob online??


----------



## daws101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


 THAT'S HIS CHEAP M.R HANKEY COSTUME YOU SHOULD REALLY SEE THE GOOD ONE!!


----------



## Liability (Feb 23, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > *Make another threat and you'll find yourself with a vacation.
> ...



fucking pussy scumbag liar backpeddling coward.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 24, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > *Make another threat and you'll find yourself with a vacation.
> ...


Still making idle threats? LOL If you got your ass banned the average IQ on this board would jump 20 points, at least.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 24, 2012)

Liability said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


 He's such a fucking pussy.


----------



## 007 (Feb 24, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



Aaaaww... isn't that CUTE... "the little drummer boy" bragging about his little bubble headed groupies...  

Idiot.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 24, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


lol they'd think he was Steven Hawking if they new who Steven Hawking was !


----------



## newpolitics (Feb 24, 2012)

daws101 said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



So, you're old, hit on young girls, and you still hang out at clubs... Im not sure, but I think this makes you a huge sleezebag.


----------



## newpolitics (Feb 24, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



You're just jealous- edited-


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 25, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


Make up your mind. Jesus Christ! In one post you call Dawgs a sleazebag for being an old guy chasing young women and in the very next post you're making fun of someone having to bang his old hag of a wife. Are you mentally challenged?


----------



## newpolitics (Feb 25, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



If you'll actually open your eyes and read what are known as 'words' you will see that I was addressing two different sleezebags: Pale Rider and Daws101... you are one dumb motherfucker, sleezebag!


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 25, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


If you read those "words" you're talking about you'll see that I never said it was the same person, you fucking moron.

You sound like another Ron Paul cocksucker. BTW, I'll bet Dawgs and Pale Rider have at least had sex with a woman. Get back to us when you find out what that is like, asswipe.


----------



## eots (Feb 25, 2012)

*Harry G. Robinson, III, FAIA, AICP, NOMA &#8211; Professor and Dean Emeritus, School of Architecture and Design, Howard University*. Twice appointed by the President of the United States to be Commissioner and then elected Chairman, United States Commission of Fine Arts. Past President of two major national architectural organizations - National Architectural Accrediting Board, 1996, and National Council of Architectural Registration Boards, 1992. Chairman, UNESCO International Commission on the Goree Memorial and Museum that was established to guide the development of this project in Dakar, Senegal. He has served on major boards and commissions, including the Vietnam Veterans Memorial Fund, Committee for the Preservation of the White House, White House Historical Association and the Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts. Founder and Past Director, Center for Built Environment Studies, Morgan State University. *Elected membership in the American Institute of Architects' College of Fellows. In 2003 he was awarded the highest honor bestowed by the Washington Chapter of the AIA, the Centennial Medal. In 2004 he was awarded the District of Columbia Council of Engineering and Architecture Societies Architect of the Year award. *Principal, TRG Consulting Global / Architecture, Urban Design, Planning, Project Strategies. *Veteran U.S. Army, awarded the Bronze Star for bravery and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.*
*
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition*: 

*"The collapse was too symmetrical to have been eccentrically generated. The destruction was symmetrically initiated to cause the buildings to implode as they did."  *AE911Truth.org


----------



## newpolitics (Feb 25, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Who cares if I am making funning of two different people for two different things? Would you rather I just lump everone into the same category and generalize, and completely forego rational thought, like you? I can see that this is what you are used to. Here's a hint: it makes you an asshole, as you have aptly proven yourself to be. Nice job num nuts.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 25, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



 Nice try, but don't bother. They're paid Government Goose Stepper-Bots. They'll just keep spamming you with repetitive Gooose Stepping B.S. They're not here to debate. They're here to attack and insult. It's what they get paid to do. So don't waste too much of your time on them. They're just silly Government-Bots. But good effort though.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 25, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


assume much ?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 25, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...




You've been a member here for 4 years and still haven't learned that we do not attack family members? Slow learner?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 25, 2012)

paulitician said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



We're paid with a Ron Paul earmark. 

Is your stupidity genetic, or did you get it in one of those public schools?


----------



## eots (Feb 25, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



speaking of slow learners ..how about the guy that thinks wtc 7 collapsed because it had been "scooped out"from a 110 floor building falling on it even though that conflicts with the official report


----------



## Liability (Feb 25, 2012)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



As opposed to you douche bags who think it was all part of some conspiracy and that it was actually demolished intentionally?

Sorry, bucko.  But in the battle of wits, you came not just unarmed, but crippled.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 25, 2012)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


if he's slow then you must be mentally standing still..
do you contradict yourself all the time or is it a hobby?
everybody knows YOU don't agree with the official findings..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 25, 2012)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



Slow learners are the worst. Not as bad as total idiots though.........

That guy you're talking about should look at what I said.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/4803648-post297.html

*Probably had something to do with a collapsing 110 story building scooping out a big chunk of it.
And then the uncontrolled fire.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



I cant believe it,this is the first time I can EVER recall racist Pale Retard troll ever posting on any other thread besides his pathetic Obama obsession threads he makes.a miracle has occured. americans like Pale Retard is why america is in such the mess that it is,he doesnt care if anybody else is president other than Obama,doesnt care that all of them except paul dont believe in the constituion,he only wants Obama out because he hates blacks.Thats why it makes no difference to him that every president we have had for the past 45 years has all lied to the american people and not upheld the constitution,it only matters to him that OBAMA hasnt because he is black.all true facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



If thats true that he is an old man like he claims,that explains why he is on the net constantly trolling all the time.He acts like a retarded three year old so no way does he have any friends in real life.


----------



## daws101 (Feb 25, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


look who's calling who racist:"Mainstream media ADMITS zionest jews control the media. 

I was watching CNN about a week ago or so and I about fell out of my chair in shock when CNN right there right in front of my face said out in the open that Jew Rupert Murdoch owns all mainstream media news outlets saying right there out in the open he owns them all and has 82 billion dollars worth of ownership invested in them.Yes you heard right,not millions but BILLIONS!!!!! and yet the american sheep still gopple up and believe everything they hear from them. well you cant do it anymore.

I tried tying in CNN murdocks owns media but could not find anything so I thought I would post this here."-handjob!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



you hang out here long enough you will find this guy and his troll buddy dawgshit are easily the bigest trolls you will find at this site.they are in desperate need of attention,they quote me even though they know I have them on ignore,they are in so desperate need of attention,they talko to themselves. that is scary stuff that they talk to themselves like that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



this idiot troll as your finding out takes things personally when you attack one of his fellow troll pals here as though its going to affect his life somehow. thats why I said,the kid isnt worth your time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2012)

paulitician said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


----------



## Liability (Feb 25, 2012)

A 9/11 Rimjob meltdown appears to be in progress.

Ewwwwww.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 25, 2012)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



Now Eots you are really showing how slow you are. I have never said that. Never ever and if that's what you say you are either a liar or a fool who cannot read and comprehend.

I said, and I still say that the NIST report got it mostly right but did not give enough credence to the damage caused by the falling debris. You are the fool who thinks there were invisible silent explosives..........


----------



## daws101 (Feb 25, 2012)

Liability said:


> A 9/11 Rimjob meltdown appears to be in progress.
> 
> Ewwwwww.


 the option to override automatic self destruct expires in t-minus  20sec..


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 25, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


You do know it's against board rules to attack family members, right, you little cocksucker?

Do it again and you'll get turned in, bitch.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 25, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...


I see you're not threatening anyone anymore, you little asshole. Tell your ass fuck buddy Newpolitics that trashing family members will get his ass in trouble.

BTW, Rimjob, go fuck yourself.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 25, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


Anyone can "SEE" hot women, you fucking moron. Too bad none of them will give you the time of day.

Oh, and if you're going to brag about being in a band gives us a name or what you say means nothing. Any YouTube videos? Yes, we will trash you if they suck.


----------



## eots (Feb 25, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...





and in doing show demonstrate a complete lack of understanding of the NIST Theory..you reject the cornerstone of the theory which is based entirely on a computer model that will not preform and initiate a collapse scenario as seen in wtc 7 if more "credence" is given to the building damage


----------



## newpolitics (Feb 25, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



Turn me in then, you piece of shit. I don't need this stressball of a place. I don't know the dumb bitch anyway, if she even exists. Oops... I did it again. There are some serious assholes on this thread right now, most notably, you, Daws, and Penis Rider. Point is, if you can't take it, don't dish it out and be a bitch when someone gives you something back you don't like. Take the stick out of your ass, Obamerican... worst name ever.


----------



## newpolitics (Feb 25, 2012)

paulitician said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



Thanks, and thanks for the tip. 

I've never seen such aggression around here before as I have seen from them.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 25, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


Fuck you, shit stain.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



I know,doesnt his pitiful user name crack you up? he must worship Obama or something. makes sense sense George W Obama has continued the policys of Bushwacker.

six farts in a row from the trolls since my last post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 25, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



Your now learning about the two biggest trolls at USMB. They are pretty amusing though watching their tantrem fits they throw and watching them sling shit in defeat and get all angry like the monkeys they are.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 25, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



I turned the post in.......... Just so everyone understands.... We do not attack ones family.


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 25, 2012)

newpolitics said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


Go fuck yourself, you fucking slime ball. My online name was a jab at another poster in the past. Obama is a piece of shit and I would never vote for him.

Either back your shit up or shut the fuck up. If you had any brains at all you would look at the post history of the people you are siding with. Since it is obvious that you haven't done that you deserve to worry if you're going to get, uh, paused.

But thanks for playing, you piece of shit.


----------



## eots (Feb 25, 2012)

The Trolls are all having hissy fits because they cant support the wacky NIST  theories...so wacky even ollie pyle doesn't support them...but yet does ..but then doesn't or something like that


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 25, 2012)

eots said:


> The Trolls are all having hissy fits because they cant support the wacky NIST  theories...so wacky even ollie pyle doesn't support them...but yet does ..but then doesn't or something like that


You are a self admitted rock musician. Living proof you don't know your ass from a hole in the ground. Why am I not surprised?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 25, 2012)

They have a difficult time with anything that doesn't fit into their wantittobe theories


----------



## paulitician (Feb 26, 2012)

Government Goose Stepper-Bots still trolling this thread? Yikes! They some craaazy Bots.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 26, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Government Goose Stepper-Bots still trolling this thread? Yikes! They some craaazy Bots.



Have you found any real proof yet?

Didn't think so.

Let us know when you do.........


----------



## Liability (Feb 26, 2012)

SFC Ollie said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Government Goose Stepper-Bots still trolling this thread? Yikes! They some craaazy Bots.
> ...



Ron Paul's musings don't constitute "proof?"


----------



## daws101 (Feb 27, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


hey handlob what's a tantrem?


----------

